# Marathon-EM 2005 in Frammersbach



## Blauer Sauser (3. November 2004)

Wie ich soeben in unserer Lokalzeitung(Main-Post) las, wird 2005 die Marathon-EM in Frammersbach stattfinden. Gefahren wird unverändert auf der 120km Strecke.
Da bin ich mal gespannt was nächstes Jahr in meiner Nachbarschaft so abgeht!

Der Artikel dazu!


----------



## Google (3. November 2004)

Das heißt also unter anderem, daß die komplette Veranstaltung nicht wie üblich etwa Mitte Mai sondern erst Ende Juni statt findet ??  

und: Hoffentlich begrenzen die dann die Teilnehmerzahl. Dieses Jahr war es ja schon ein ganz schönes Gedränge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. November 2004)

Sieht wohl so aus. Obwohl auf der HP noch 28/29. Mai als Termin steht


----------



## Möhre (3. November 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl auf der HP noch 28/29. Mai als Termin steht



Die Homepage ist jetzt auch aktualisiert... Termin: 26.06.05...


----------



## Hugo (4. November 2004)

is das nicht das wochenende wo die 24std. von muenchen sind?
einerseits gut...weniger konkurenz, anderer seits...ham die sie noch alle?

oh man...da muss ich mir echt noch gut ueberlegen was ich fahr...

da wird dann die hoelle los sein in frammersbach...und wer n neues rad braucht hat fast uneingeschraenkten zugriff auf die 2005er teamraeder aller grossen hersteller    

weiss den jemand obs die german bike masters wieder geben wird?


----------



## Bikehero (4. November 2004)

Hi,
laut der Homepage der Stada-Radsportakademie ist am 26.06.2005 auch der Bike Marathon in Bad Wildbad ! Steht allerdings dabei das der Termin noch nicht bestätigt ist. Das wäre ja wieder super !!! Zwei große Marathons an einem Wochenende !


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. November 2004)

Normalerweise wäre die EM ja in Bad Wildbad, aber durch Finanzschwierigkeiten der Stadt können sie dort nicht ausrichten.Bericht der Bike-Sport-News 
Ich nehme schon an das die German Bike Masters wieder so stattfinden wird. Es ist bloß anzunehmen das der Marathon in Bad Wildbad dann in Mai stattfinden wird.


----------



## m.a.t. (5. November 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise wäre die EM ja in Bad Wildbad, aber durch Finanzschwierigkeiten der Stadt können sie dort nicht ausrichten.Bericht der Bike-Sport-News
> Ich nehme schon an das die German Bike Masters wieder so stattfinden wird. Es ist bloß anzunehmen das der Marathon in Bad Wildbad dann in Mai stattfinden wird.



Finanzschwierigkeiten? Na egal, ist ja kein Verlust. Bad Wildbad ist im Gegensatz zu Frammersbach eine total schwache Veranstaltung. Dieses Jahr war es dort definitiv nicht EM-würdig. Die GBM sollten sie besser auch ohne Bad Wildbad machen - für mich ist diese schlechte Marathon in Bad W der grund nichtmehr teilzunehmen. Da hab ich echt besseres, wo ich mein Geld ausgeben kann.
Also, ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Frammersbach. Wenn das im Juni ist, hab ich auch ein bisschen mehr Vorbereitunszeit. Dieses Jahr im Mai wars etwas früh.

ciao
matthias


----------



## schnelles Bein (5. November 2004)

also ich finds gut das die veranstaltung diese jahr im juni stattfindet, da bei mir im mai direkt vor der haustür die wordslass mtb challange (offenburg marathon) stattfindet. da ich frammersbach die letzen 5 jahre schon die langstrecke gefahren bin hätte ich ungern ein jahr ausgesetzt, also läuft ja alles bestens, jetzt muss ich nur noch mit training anfangen.  

man sieht sich in frammersbach  

gruß sb


----------



## Limit83 (6. November 2004)

Frammersbach ist definitiv die bessere Wahl! Bad Wildbad war dieses Jahr einfach nur schlecht! Und Frammersbach genial! 
Der 26.06. muss wohl auch als Termin gewählt werden, da bis dahin die nationalen Meister feststehen müssen.


----------



## skyder (7. November 2004)

neeeee....

hat einen anderen Grund: Am geplanten WE des Spessart Bike Marathons ist Cross Country World Cup in Belgien.
Man versucht natürlich einen Termin zu finden, der nicht gerade in Konkurrenz mit einem europäischen Weltcup steht; auch wenn es sich um CC handelt. 
Die deutsche Marathonmeisterschaft findet übrigens vorauss. Mitte Sept. in Münsingen statt- also viel später-.

Gruß

skyder

WICHTIGE TERMINE:

ALBSTADT LBS BIKE MARATHON am 15/16. Juli 2005
Deutsche Meisterschaft CC am 11/12. Juni 2005 ebenfalls Albstadt

Info: www.skyder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
hab grad gesehen, dass man sich schon anmelden kann!     

http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Anmeldung/anmeldeformular05.pdf

Also dann mall los ihr Europameiste!   
Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> hab grad gesehen, dass man sich schon anmelden kann!
> 
> http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Anmeldung/anmeldeformular05.pdf
> ...


Würd ich nicht machen..Was ist wenn ich verletzt bin oder sonstwie verhindert ? Der Mara läuft mir net davon


----------



## Hugo (8. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich nicht machen..Was ist wenn ich verletzt bin oder sonstwie verhindert ? Der Mara läuft mir net davon



erlaeuter mir das ma...das versteh ich nicht  

werde mit der anmeldung dennoch warten...man weiss ja nie was noch kommt..dann laeuft einem zwar evtl. der mara davon aber wenigstens die knete nich


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> erlaeuter mir das ma...das versteh ich nicht
> 
> werde mit der anmeldung dennoch warten...man weiss ja nie was noch kommt..dann laeuft einem zwar evtl. der mara davon aber wenigstens die knete nich


Erklär ich Dir wenn Du Dich mal wieder blicken lässt


----------



## eDw (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi Hugo, hi Google,
einen grossen Vorteil hat es, wenn man sich jetzt schon anmeldet:
Man hat ein Trainingsziel und kann sich im schoenen nasskalten Winter in Deutschland besser motivieren!   

Aber dieses Problem haben ja manche Winterfluechtlinge nicht. Gel Hugo!   

Ausserdem bekommt man vielleicht eine coolere Startnummer als 1764   

Gruss
edw


----------



## phiro (8. Dezember 2004)

aber der Preis von 45 ist ja mal richtig unverschämt, war der schon immer so hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. Dezember 2004)

jupp war schon immer so...is bei uns in der gegend nirgends billiger
wenn du dich erst samstags anmeldest kommste billiger, musst zwar 8E extra zahlen, kannst dafuer aber das trikot weglassen, was 15E spart also biste insg. 7E billiger

solltest du kommen wollen und mitfahrn, aber nicht im matratzen lager pennen kannst bei mir uebernachten


----------



## phiro (9. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> jupp war schon immer so...is bei uns in der gegend nirgends billiger
> wenn du dich erst samstags anmeldest kommste billiger, musst zwar 8E extra zahlen, kannst dafuer aber das trikot weglassen, was 15E spart also biste insg. 7E billiger
> 
> solltest du kommen wollen und mitfahrn, aber nicht im matratzen lager pennen kannst bei mir uebernachten



Das Trikot ist sicher nicht so der Hammer oder?

Wenn ich kommen sollte, wollte ich erst Sonntag anreisen, aber das Angebot mit dem Übernachten ist natürlich einsame Spitze. Weis auch gar net wo das so genau ist, dachte nur das es von Jena nicht so extrem weit ist, aber bei ner frühen Startzeit ist vor Ort pennen auch nicht zu verachten.

Fährst du denn nun definitiv mit?

gruß Phil


----------



## Hugo (9. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich mir nich noch n bein brech oder so schon...waer zieml. matt wenn ich mir die EM "daheim" entgehn lassen wuerde....
hab nur fast angst dass wir lange parkplatz suchen muessen, aber klappt scho irgendwie(sind rund 30min. von mir mim audo)

selbst wenn ich nich fit bin und selbst nich mitfahrn kann, werd ich definitiv hinfahrn, schon allein der EM wegen, ausserdem wird da immer unsre interne rangliste(also mein altes team und entsprechende spezies) festgelegt

wennd magst kann ich dir meine adresse schicken, dann kannste ja ma guggen wie weit dass von dir is.


----------



## eDw (9. Dezember 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> Das Trikot ist sicher nicht so der Hammer oder?



Das kommt darauf an. Manchmal sind die Trikots echt schnuckelig, dann wieder nicht so. Ich koennte Dir z.B. noch eins von diesem Jahr guensstig abtreten. Das war nichts so mein geschmack.

Frammersbach ist auf jeden Fall einer der beliebtesten Marathons in Deutschland, was die etwas arme Homepage nicht vermuten laesst.. Die Verpflegung und die Orga ist ziemlich gut. Die Strecke ist ok und mit 1600 Hm pro Runde eine EM wert.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## phiro (9. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wennd magst kann ich dir meine adresse schicken, dann kannste ja ma guggen wie weit dass von dir is.



joa mach mal bitte per PN

heißt der Ort vom Marathon auch richtig Frammersbach oder anders 

gruß


----------



## phiro (9. Dezember 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich koennte Dir z.B. noch eins von diesem Jahr guensstig abtreten. Das war nichts so mein geschmack.



nene du, danke aber ich hab genug Trikots


----------



## spessarter (9. Dezember 2004)

> Die Strecke ist ok und mit 1600 Hm pro Runde eine EM wert.



Gerüchten zufolge soll die Streckenführung für die EM geändert werden - lassen wir uns überaschen (Hoffentlich nehmen sie ein paar Anstiege raus und bauen dafür Abfahrten ein ;-))

Wg. dem Trickot und der Startgebühr: 
Mein Europameistertrickot ist mir viel mehr Wert als 45,-


----------



## Hugo (10. Dezember 2004)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> GerÃ¼chten zufolge soll die StreckenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r die EM geÃ¤ndert werden - lassen wir uns Ã¼beraschen (Hoffentlich nehmen sie ein paar Anstiege raus und bauen dafÃ¼r Abfahrten ein ;-))
> 
> Wg. dem Trickot und der StartgebÃ¼hr:
> Mein Europameistertrickot ist mir viel mehr Wert als 45,-â¬



die sollten die strecke in ner 8 legen so dass man pro runde zweima das grabig hoch muss...das faend ich fein

allg. waern n paar trails mehr nich schlecht...sollens doch einfach die strecke nach wombach verlegen  

jo der ort heisst richtig frammersbach, start is direkt im ortskern


----------



## eDw (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich bin dafuer die Streck so zu verlegen, dass eine Runde 120 km hat.   

Dann kommt man nicht 2 mal durch den Zielbereich und spielt mit dem Gedanken aufzuhoeren.    

Gruss
eDw


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Dezember 2004)

Die Strecke wird nicht großartig verändert. Es wird eine neue Abfahrt geben. Event. wird es weniger Schotter geben. Ist aber noch nicht klar. Zur Zeit muß die Strecke erst mal sehr genau vermessen werden. Die UCI verlangt das die Angaben zu 99% stimmen. Sprich Km/Hm. Wenn dann alles paßt kann man noch den einen oder anderen Schotterweg weglassen und dafür Waldwege fahren. Momentan ist es aber durchs Wetter nicht wirklich spaßig ständig da draußen im Dreck rumzufahren(Holzfällungen) Die falschen Angaben letztes Jahr in Bad Wildbad waren mit ein Grund das es dort nicht so toll war. Deswegen wollen wir nicht so viel ändern. Da die Veranstaltung ja zum großteil für Hobbybiker gedacht ist darf die Strecke auch nicht zu schwer werden. So wird es ungefähr aussehen: 35km/950Hm, 61,5km/1700Hm und die 120Km/3300Hm.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2004)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke wird nicht großartig verändert. Es wird eine neue Abfahrt geben. Event. wird es weniger Schotter geben. Ist aber noch nicht klar. Zur Zeit muß die Strecke erst mal sehr genau vermessen werden. Die UCI verlangt das die Angaben zu 99% stimmen. Sprich Km/Hm. Wenn dann alles paßt kann man noch den einen oder anderen Schotterweg weglassen und dafür Waldwege fahren. Momentan ist es aber durchs Wetter nicht wirklich spaßig ständig da draußen im Dreck rumzufahren(Holzfällungen) Die falschen Angaben letztes Jahr in Bad Wildbad waren mit ein Grund das es dort nicht so toll war. Deswegen wollen wir nicht so viel ändern. Da die Veranstaltung ja zum großteil für Hobbybiker gedacht ist darf die Strecke auch nicht zu schwer werden. So wird es ungefähr aussehen: 35km/950Hm, 61,5km/1700Hm und die 120Km/3300Hm.
> 
> Ciao
> Marcus


Danke für Deine Infos   Ich kanns gar nicht abwarten  

Weißt Du irgendwann wie die Trikots 2005 aussehen werden ? Könntest ggfls. ja mal ein Bildchen einstellen. Das vom letzten Jahr fand ich im Gegensatz zu anderen sehr gelungen und qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## eDw (14. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du irgendwann wie die Trikots 2005 aussehen werden ? Könntest ggfls. ja mal ein Bildchen einstellen. Das vom letzten Jahr fand ich im Gegensatz zu anderen sehr gelungen und qualitativ hochwertig.



Hi Google,
ich fand das 04er Trikot schrecklich. Meines ist noch orginalverpackt. Wenn Du es haben willst, mach ich Dir einen guten Preis!   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> ich fand das 04er Trikot schrecklich. Meines ist noch orginalverpackt. Wenn Du es haben willst, mach ich Dir einen guten Preis!
> 
> Gruss
> eDw


Ich weiß ich weiß.....Kann ich gar net nachvollziehen. Ich finds Klasse ! Danke für Dein Angebot, eins reicht mir.

Setz Deins doch mal in Ebay  Würd mich interessieren was Du dafür kriegst.


----------



## AndySaui (17. Dezember 2004)

durch die Verlegung können wir leider nicht mehr wie letztes Jahr auf der Nudelparty spielen und was noch schlimmer ist: 2/3 der Band kann jetzt nicht mehr am Rennen teilnehmen, da wir im Juni wahrscheinlich schon anderweititg gebucht sind. Ist das tragisch?!?!?
Grüße
Andy


----------



## Hugo (21. Dezember 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> durch die Verlegung können wir leider nicht mehr wie letztes Jahr auf der Nudelparty spielen und was noch schlimmer ist: 2/3 der Band kann jetzt nicht mehr am Rennen teilnehmen, da wir im Juni wahrscheinlich schon anderweititg gebucht sind. Ist das tragisch?!?!?
> Grüße
> Andy



erwartest da wirklich ne antwort drauf?


----------



## spessarter (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gespannt, wieviele die 120 km Strecke mitmachen - man hat den Eindruck der ganze Spessart trainiert auf die EM hin


----------



## eDw (21. Dezember 2004)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt, wieviele die 120 km Strecke mitmachen - man hat den Eindruck der ganze Spessart trainiert auf die EM hin



Naja, zumindest die Leute hier.
Hugo - mit Rennrad im Ueberwinterungs-Traininglager in Afrika.

Spassarter jetzt auch mit RR.

Ich mit neuem Bike.    

So eine EM motiviert schon ungemein. Allerdings wird das auf der ersten Runde kein Spass. Die 60er wird nur 30 min spaeter gestartet und die 33er 45 min spaeter. Das kann voll werden. Wenn man so 3:15-3:30 auf die erste Runde braucht ist man voll im Pulk von den schnellen 60ern.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (21. Dezember 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, zumindest die Leute hier.
> Hugo - mit Rennrad im Ueberwinterungs-Traininglager in Afrika.
> 
> Spassarter jetzt auch mit RR.
> ...



dann musste einfach schneller sein. ich werd die kurze fahrn und zusehn ab dem zweiten anstieg wieder n paar langstreckler zu ueberholen...ma guggen ob ich die 2:45 pack die ich mir vorgenommen hab
will die "stars" durchs ziel kommen sehn


----------



## eDw (21. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dann musste einfach schneller sein. ich werd die kurze fahrn und zusehn ab dem zweiten anstieg wieder n paar langstreckler zu ueberholen...ma guggen ob ich die 2:45 pack die ich mir vorgenommen hab
> will die "stars" durchs ziel kommen sehn


Das spornt mich natuerlich ungemein an max. eine 3:15er erste Runde zu fahren!   
Ich dachte Du trainierst im sonnigen Sueden und willst im Juni EM fahren?!?! Denk dran, fuers selbe Geld kannst Du mehr als doppelt so lang fahren und Spass haben!  Und Deinen Nachfahren erzaehlen, dass Du mal ne EM im Spessart mitgefahren bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (21. Dezember 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Denk dran, fuers selbe Geld kannst Du mehr als doppelt so lang fahren und Spass haben!  Und Deinen Nachfahren erzaehlen, dass Du mal ne EM im Spessart mitgefahren bist.



Ebend. Die EM ist sowieso nur auf der 120km Strecke. Also rafft euch auf. Sonst wird es auf der 2. Runde wieder so einsam.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind auf den 26.6.05  
matthias


----------



## scooter_werner (21. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dann musste einfach schneller sein. ich werd die kurze fahrn und zusehn ab dem zweiten anstieg wieder n paar langstreckler zu ueberholen...ma guggen ob ich die 2:45 pack die ich mir vorgenommen hab
> will die "stars" durchs ziel kommen sehn



Also Hugo, für die kurze Runde die 24h in Muc sausen zu lassen. ist ja schon jämmerlich.   Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## phiro (21. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd die kurze fahrn und zusehn ab dem zweiten anstieg wieder n paar langstreckler zu ueberholen...ma guggen ob ich die 2:45 pack die ich mir vorgenommen hab
> will die "stars" durchs ziel kommen sehn



das ist wirklich schwach, und die Stars siehste genug, entweder nachm Rennen bei der Siegerehrung oder halt im Rennen (wenn du etwas schneller sein solltest)   
da trainierste extra im sonnigen Süden (sehr weit im Süden   ) und dann für umsonst


----------



## Hugo (22. Dezember 2004)

naja ma sehn...wenn ich mich im juni fit fuer die lange strecke fuehl kann man ja ma guggen
jaja das training im sueden...schaun wir ma was es bringt wenn die ersten rennen anstehn

mir faellts da noch was ein...fuer die ganzen EM-teilnehmer
um ins ranking zu kommen brauchts aber ne lizenz
letztes jahr hat noch ne tageslizenz gereicht so weit ich weiss...darum sollt man sich evtl. kuemmern wenn man seinen namen in der offiziellen marathon EM rangliste sehn will


----------



## eDw (11. Januar 2005)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke wird nicht großartig verändert. Es wird eine neue Abfahrt geben. Event. wird es weniger Schotter geben. Ist aber noch nicht klar. Zur Zeit muß die Strecke erst mal sehr genau vermessen werden. Die UCI verlangt das die Angaben zu 99% stimmen. Sprich Km/Hm. Wenn dann alles paßt kann man noch den einen oder anderen Schotterweg weglassen und dafür Waldwege fahren. Momentan ist es aber durchs Wetter nicht wirklich spaßig ständig da draußen im Dreck rumzufahren(Holzfällungen) Die falschen Angaben letztes Jahr in Bad Wildbad waren mit ein Grund das es dort nicht so toll war. Deswegen wollen wir nicht so viel ändern. Da die Veranstaltung ja zum großteil für Hobbybiker gedacht ist darf die Strecke auch nicht zu schwer werden. So wird es ungefähr aussehen: 35km/950Hm, 61,5km/1700Hm und die 120Km/3300Hm.
> Ciao
> Marcus



Hi Marcus,
gibt es schon was neues? Hab irgendwo gehoert, das die 2te Runde gekuerzt werden soll, so dass man insgesammt auf 110 km kommt?

Gruss eDw

Aeh,.....bist du Marcus Loeberl aus Frammersbach? Dann waeren wir mal zusammen in die Schule gegangen. 7. Klasse.


----------



## Hugo (11. Januar 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marcus,
> gibt es schon was neues? Hab irgendwo gehoert, das die 2te Runde gekuerzt werden soll, so dass man insgesammt auf 110 km kommt?
> 
> Gruss eDw
> ...



da haste wieder was falsch verstanden  

die strecke wird nich gekürzt sondern die war bis jetz immer bissi kürzer weil:eine runde 63km, zwei runden bissi weniger wie 120km=>da passt was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (11. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> da haste wieder was falsch verstanden
> die strecke wird nich gekürzt sondern die war bis jetz immer bissi kürzer weil:eine runde 63km, zwei runden bissi weniger wie 120km=>da passt was nicht




      

...irgendwie blick ich jetzt gar nicht mehr durch.
Ok, mal zusammenfassen: 1 Runde (60er Strecke) war bisher immer so 63-64 km. Davon muss man eigendlich den fliegenden Start mit ca. 2 km abziehen. Das sollte dann auf 2 Runden (120er Strecke) so 124 km ergeben haben.

mtbmarcus schrieb:
_Die Strecke wird nicht großartig verändert. Es wird eine neue Abfahrt geben. So wird es ungefähr aussehen: 35km/950Hm, 61,5km/1700Hm und die 120Km/3300Hm._

==> auf der zweiten Runde fehlt was? 100 Hm weniger und 3 km weniger.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendwie blick ich jetzt gar nicht mehr durch.
> Ok, mal zusammenfassen: 1 Runde (60er Strecke) war bisher immer so 63-64 km. Davon muss man eigendlich den fliegenden Start mit ca. 2 km abziehen. Das sollte dann auf 2 Runden (120er Strecke) so 124 km ergeben haben.
> 
> mtbmarcus schrieb:
> ...


Ich glaub Du hast das Wort "ungefähr" überlesen


----------



## eDw (11. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Du hast das Wort "ungefähr" überlesen



Hi Google,
noe, hab ich nicht. Genau darum geht's. Ich will wissen ob das "ungefaehr" 120km/3300Hm mitlerweile genauer definiert ist.   

Gruss
E


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Januar 2005)

@eDw

Ja der bin ich! Wenn Du mir jetzt noch Deinen Namen nennst würde mich das etwas schlauer machen.

Was die Strecke betrifft ist das so gemeint. In der zweiten Runde der 120er fallen ca. 2km weg da ein Teil sogenannten Einführungsrunde fehlt. Man fährt nicht wie in der ersten Runde durchs kompl. Dorf sondern es geht schon eher wieder auf die Strecke. Zum Schluß sind es dann ca. 120km. Es war bis jetzt schon bei jedem Wettkampf so das es am Ende unterschiedliche Kilometerangaben auf den Tachos gab. Auch bei den Höhenmetern scheint der Luftdruck sich ganz schön auszuwirken. Je nach Wetter hatten wir auf einer Runde schon Unterschiede von fast 100Hm.
Wird aber dieses Jahr wohl eine riesen Veranstaltung. Dürfte interessant werden wenn die ganzen Teams mit ihren Trucks und Zelten im Fahrerlager einziehen.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## eDw (25. Januar 2005)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> @eDw
> Ja der bin ich! Wenn Du mir jetzt noch Deinen Namen nennst würde mich das etwas schlauer machen.
> Marcus



Hi mtbmarcus,
hat ne Zeit gedauert, aber jetzt hab ichs gefunden. Schau mal ob ich richtig liege:






Das muesste so 22 Jahre her sein!    Ich verfolge Deine guten Ergebnisse   schon seit laengerem, nachdem Du mir mal in den Startlisten aufgefallen warst. Den Markus Zachrau auf dem Bild hab ich auch schon in Ergebnislisten gesehen.

...So das war jetzt etwas auserhalb des Topics (man moege Verzeihen!), aber es ist halt immer wieder schoen alte Bekannte im Forum zu treffen (Gell Spessarter   )

Meld Dich mal hier wenn es was neues zur EM gibt.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2005)

rechnen die veranstalter wirklich mit so viel mehr teilnehmern?
oder wirds eher so sein dass zu den normalen teilnehmern einfach noch die profis dazu kommen?

ach ich sags nochma fuer alle potentiellen europameister, um an der offiziellen em teil zu nehmen muesst ihr ne lizenz loesen, evtl. reicht ne tageslizenz die man ganz ohne probleme beim bdr bekommt, aber dazu muesst ihr ma den veranstalter fragen

hugo, der immer noch nicht weiss ob er lang oder kurz fahrn wird

@erik
wenn ich wieder im lande bin fahrn wir ab und zu ma ne runde renner zusammen, was haeltstn davon? brauch bissi grundlage glaub ich, was ich hier mim max grad runter reiss geht zwar auch ueber 150+km hat mit grundlage aber nix mehr zu tun


----------



## eDw (25. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @erik
> wenn ich wieder im lande bin fahrn wir ab und zu ma ne runde renner zusammen, was haeltstn davon? brauch bissi grundlage glaub ich, was ich hier mim max grad runter reiss geht zwar auch ueber 150+km hat mit grundlage aber nix mehr zu tun



Bin dabei, habs bitter noetig!

Gruss
eDw


----------



## spessarter (25. Januar 2005)

@ Hugo:
Woher hast DU senn die Info mit der Lizenz? Weißt Du, wo man sich eine Lizenz beschaffen kann? evtl. beim IBC-Racing-Team? Ich hatte mir ohnehin schon überlegt, da mitzumachen...

@ EDW+Hugo
Kann ich mich dann anschließen? ich habe gerade auch eine Motivationskriese


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo:
> Woher hast DU senn die Info mit der Lizenz? Weißt Du, wo man sich eine Lizenz beschaffen kann? evtl. beim IBC-Racing-Team? Ich hatte mir ohnehin schon überlegt, da mitzumachen...
> 
> @ EDW+Hugo
> Kann ich mich dann anschließen? ich habe gerade auch eine Motivationskriese


]

lizenz brauchst fuer alle offiziellen grossen rennen um auch in die richtige wertung zu kommen, das is ueblich so und war auch letztes jahr so(mitfahrn darf jeder!!! nur um ins EM-ranking zu kommen brauchst die lizenz)
im ibc team kannste auf alle faelle ne lizenz loesen, also auch ne richtige nicht nur die tageslizenz, muss selbst mein antrag auch noch ausfuellen.
der grosse vorteil den man als lizenzler bei marathons hat is dass man immer vorne steht am start, das gilt auch in wombach, wobei das bei der langen strecke so wichtig nicht ist.
wegen tageslizenz gugg ma auf der seite vom bdr nach den genauen bedingungen


klar, mitmachen kann jeder beim km schrubben


----------



## phiro (25. Januar 2005)

naja, also auch wenns nur ne MA-EM ist, aber ne Lizenz sollte schon das mindeste sein für ne Teilnahme

beim IBC-Team solltest du die bekommen, aber wie lange das dauert usw. weis ich nicht, löse meine übern Verein 

@Hugo 

jammer hier nicht rum, musste halt besser werden   

und: es wird lang gefahren, ist das klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (26. Januar 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> naja, also auch wenns nur ne MA-EM ist, aber ne Lizenz sollte schon das mindeste sein für ne Teilnahme
> 
> beim IBC-Team solltest du die bekommen, aber wie lange das dauert usw. weis ich nicht, löse meine übern Verein
> 
> ...



so, bist also noch in nem konkurenz verein, wie???

naja, kann sein dass ich nach frammersbach auch das trikot wechsel  
ma n schwaetzchen mim rene halten.
wegen lizenz, hab den antrag grad vor mir liegen...ma guggen ob ich heut dazu komm den weg zu schicken


----------



## phiro (26. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> so, bist also noch in nem konkurenz verein, wie???
> 
> naja, kann sein dass ich nach frammersbach auch das trikot wechsel



naja, mein Heimverein halt, was will ich mit ner Lizenz von BaWü, sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht Cross-Landesmeister in Thüringen   

hat ja aber nichts mitm Trikot zu tun was ich anhab, obwohl ich das auch gerne wechseln würde (weils mir einfach zu groß ist, Biemme musste mir ja ne M schicken, also ich hab mein Downhill-Trikot schon   )

Lizenz ist bei dir also jetzt endgültig, willkommen im Club   

gruß


----------



## Toni172 (27. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

fährt einer von Euch am 11.06.05 zur offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung ?
Ich wollte eigentlich drann teilnehmen. Da wird doch sicher die 60km Runde einmal abgefahren. Oder ?

Und wie ist das bei der Anmeldung, muss ich mich jetzt schon für die 60 oder 120km entscheiden oder kann man das noch bei der Startnummernausgabe ?
Ich war noch nie in Frammersbach und bin bis jetzt bei Marathons immer nur die Halbmarathonstrecken gefahren. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Hugo (28. Januar 2005)

du musst dich jetz entscheiden was du machen willst, kannst das in der regel nicht auf der strecke, wobei sie manchmal gnade vor recht ergehn lassen wenn die langstreckler nach einer runde aussteigen(musst dich trotzdem vorher festlegen weil die ne stunde frueher starten)

ich werd die streckenbesichtigung auf alle faelle machen und mit gps abfahrn, und dann zusehn dass ich unter der woche die strecke noch einma min. fahr


----------



## Toni172 (28. Januar 2005)

Hi Hugo,

dann könnten wir uns ja alle am 11.06.05 in Frammersbach treffen und die Besichtigung zum IBC Treffen ausweiten.  

Grüße Toni


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2005)

ich hab da prinzipiell nix dagegen 
ich werd das gps auch mitnehmen und den track dann irgendwo veroeffentlichen, fuer den fall dass irgendjemand an dem datum nicht kann, so dass er in den zwei wochen danach noch die moeglichkeit hat sich die strecke an zu sehn

hab mich jetz entschlossen die kurze runde zu fahrn, die lange macht einfach kein sinn fuer meiner einer, weil fuer uci-punkte reichts eh net, und was soll ich mich da lang quaelen...will lieber zu sehn dass ich dieses jahr ne anstaendige platzierung ereich


----------



## vni (4. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da prinzipiell nix dagegen
> ich werd das gps auch mitnehmen und den track dann irgendwo veroeffentlichen, fuer den fall dass irgendjemand an dem datum nicht kann, so dass er in den zwei wochen danach noch die moeglichkeit hat sich die strecke an zu sehn




Hallo Hugo,
GPS-Daten gibt es schon von Frammersbach
http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/touren_fr.htm


----------



## phiro (4. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich jetz entschlossen die kurze runde zu fahrn, die lange macht einfach kein sinn fuer meiner einer, weil fuer uci-punkte reichts eh net, und was soll ich mich da lang quaelen...will lieber zu sehn dass ich dieses jahr ne anstaendige platzierung ereich



du fahren und denken wie Flasche leer   

schade, aber ich hoffe ich darf trotzdem noch vorbei kommen


----------



## eDw (4. Februar 2005)

vni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hugo,
> GPS-Daten gibt es schon von Frammersbach
> http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/touren_fr.htm



Hi vni,
leider wird die Streckenfuehrung ja etwas geaendert. Oder hast Du Die Aenderungen schon drin?

Gruss eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keko (23. März 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mtbmarcus,
> hat ne Zeit gedauert, aber jetzt hab ichs gefunden. Schau mal ob ich richtig liege:
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, was für ein Bild


----------



## eDw (23. März 2005)

keko schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, was für ein Bild


.....wiso? Bist Du auch drauf? So war das halt mal 1982 ;-)


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. März 2005)

... das Bild ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber ich befürchte, meine würden kein Haar besser aussehen...
Also irgendwo wurde nach Wildbad gefragt, das findet am 24.07. statt, kollidiert also nicht mit Frammersbach! Wäre auch der Hammer, schließlich sind beide Rennen im German Bike Masters enthalten! (außerdem Neustadt und Münsingen) Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, die Pleite letztes Jahr in Wildbad wäre der Grund die EM in Frammersbach zu starten!!!      Und ich kann da nur zustimmen, Frammersbach hat in Deutschland definitiv die beste Organisation und Verpflegung!!! Sowas sieht man äußerst selten!
Egal, ich denke es wird ein interessantes Rennen, mit oder ohne Lizenz!


----------



## Google (24. März 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Frammersbach hat in Deutschland definitiv die beste Organisation und Verpflegung!!! Sowas sieht man äußerst selten!
> Egal, ich denke es wird ein interessantes Rennen, mit oder ohne Lizenz!


Letztes Jahr beim Keiler-Bike-Mara in Wombach gewesen ?? Organisation und Verpflegung allerbeste Sahne. Aber Frammersbach war auch spitze....nur nicht ganz so gut.

Noch 3 Monate bis Frammersbach. Wie siehts mit Eurer jetzigen Fitness aus ? Was macht Ihr für Frammersbach die nächsten Wochen ??


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. März 2005)

Äh Biken?!?! Nachdem der Winter lang und hart war, heißt es jetzt rauf auf die Kiste und so viel wie möglich fahren! Mal im Ernst, ich fahre momentan hauptsächlich Grundlage, 1x pro Woche auch in die Berge und etwas Kraft, erst im April/Mai wird sich das ändern.


----------



## Google (24. März 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Äh Biken?!?!


Echt ?? Ich dachte Chips fressen macht fit  

Was ändert sich bei Dir im April/Mai ? Was machsten konkret ? Richtig nach Plan ? Und GA nix mehr dann oder wie ? Wie sehen denn ggfls. die Anteile in den verschieden Trainingsbereichen aus ? Ich bin neugierig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. März 2005)

Naja, wir versuchen schon das Training etwas zu steuern, ist halt schwer, am liebsten wärs uns nur auf den Trails zu surfen, aber das ist halt nicht ausreichend für die Marathons   
Also im Frühjahr bis ca. April fahren wir hauptsächlich Straße (allerdings mit dem MTB, RR hab ich keins) und relativ flach, so 2-3 mal die Woche ca. 2 Stunden und 1 mal die Woche 3-4 Stunden (hier evtl. auch mal etwas bergiger). So gut wie alles im GA1-Bereich
Im April erhöhen wir zum einen die Intensität nun auch GA2 und EB Einheiten und fahren mind. 1 mal die Woche 4-5 Stunden mit mehreren auch kräftigeren Anstiegen. Außerdem gehen wir nach Möglichkeit auch mehr ins Gelände. Die restl. Einheiten sind meist kürzer (eben abends) mit wechselnder Intensität.
Ab Mai gehts dann auch mal richtig zur Sache, d.h. 5-6 Stunden Einheiten mit Fahrten im EB und Spitzenbereich (z.B. in den Anstiegen). Außerdem kommen Intervall-Fahrten 1-2mal pro Woche von ca. 2h dazu.
Das ganze wird dann auch in Blöcke gefasst, d.h. also ca. 3 Wochen Steigerung, dann 1 Woche Erholung, auch unter der Woche versuchen wir 3er Blocks zu fahren.
Das ganze wir allerdings nicht ganz so extrem verbissen gesehen, kann schon mal vorkommen, daß ein Intervall-Training ausfällt und statt dessen schöne Trails gefahren werden  

Ach ja , das mit den Chips, wenn Du genug fährst stört das gar nicht!!!!


----------



## keko (24. März 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> .....wiso? Bist Du auch drauf? So war das halt mal 1982 ;-)



Nein, ich bin nicht drauf, kenne aber einige der Leute, die da zu sehen sind


----------



## eDw (24. März 2005)

keko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich bin nicht drauf, kenne aber einige der Leute, die da zu sehen sind



.... sind ja genug Frammersbacher drauf auf dem Bild! 



Ich fahr die erste April Woche erstmal ins Hoehentrainingslager!    

8 Tage Silvrettadurchquerung mit meinen Ski. Danach hab ich schon mal etwas Grundlage fuer Frammersbach!


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. März 2005)

keko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich bin nicht drauf, kenne aber einige der Leute, die da zu sehen sind




Hi Karsten,

was machst Du denn im MTB-Forum? Wo wohnst du jetzt eigentlich? Habe Dich glaube ich letztes Jahr mal im Schwimmbad in Frammersbach gesehen.
Die Bilder auf Deiner Homepage sind echt gut. Wer da alles so dabei war.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## keko (26. März 2005)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karsten,
> 
> was machst Du denn im MTB-Forum? Wo wohnst du jetzt eigentlich? Habe Dich glaube ich letztes Jahr mal im Schwimmbad in Frammersbach gesehen.
> Die Bilder auf Deiner Homepage sind echt gut. Wer da alles so dabei war.
> ...



Hey Marcus,

wie ich in dieses Forum gekommen bin, weiss ich nicht mehr, aber das MTB-Rennen in Frsbach verfolge ich schon immer und was daraus geworden ist, darüber kann ich nur staunen   Bin schon seit 7 J. im Schwabenländle, genauer: in Stuttgart. Ich hoffe, ich habe im Juni Zeit, um wieder zuzuschauen   

Grüßle Karsten


----------



## zockbock (12. April 2005)

Guden Tach!
Wer von euch fährt eigentlich die 60Km und wer die 120Km?


----------



## Toni172 (12. April 2005)

@zockbock

also ich fahre die 120km Strecke. Wenn schon, denn schon.
Ist ja noch etwas Zeit zum trainieren.

Nächsten Sonntag wird die 2/3 Strecke (80km, 2000hm) beim Kellerwald-Marathon gefahren.

Grüße Toni


----------



## eDw (13. April 2005)

zockbock schrieb:
			
		

> Guden Tach!
> Wer von euch fährt eigentlich die 60Km und wer die 120Km?



Ich will auch die 120 fahren. Ist nach letztes Jahr beim Keiler die zweite 120er.
Ziel fuer mich ist 7 h und 2 gleichmaessige 3:30er Runden.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (20. April 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch die 120 fahren. Ist nach letztes Jahr beim Keiler die zweite 120er.
> Ziel fuer mich ist 7 h und 2 gleichmaessige 3:30er Runden.
> 
> Gruss
> eDw


Ich will die 60er fahren und bin schon glücklich wenn ich bei meinem zweiten Auftakt unter 3:30 bliebe. Wobei ich eben erst mal aus meinem (persönlichen) Fittnesstief rauskommen muß.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. April 2005)

Naja, werde dieses Jahr vmtl. die 120er fahren, das wollte ich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal, aber da kam ein Sturz nach 70km dazwischen...
Aber dieses Jahr regnets ja hoffentlich nicht, ist ja im Sommer!!! Im Regen sind die 120km kein Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (20. April 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, werde dieses Jahr vmtl. die 120er fahren, das wollte ich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal, aber da kam ein Sturz nach 70km dazwischen...
> Aber dieses Jahr regnets ja hoffentlich nicht, ist ja im Sommer!!! Im Regen sind die 120km kein Spaß!!!



...nicht wenn man jetzt eine Rohloff sein Eigen nennt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. April 2005)

Nun ja, vor rutschenden Reifen, Dreck und nasskalten Füssen schützt die Rohloff auch nicht!!!!


----------



## spessarter (21. April 2005)

> Nun ja, vor rutschenden Reifen, Dreck und nasskalten Füssen schützt die Rohloff auch nicht!!!!



außerdem braucht man viel mehr Kraft. Für jemanden wie mich, der sich das erste mal auf 120 km herantraut, wären Bedingungen wie vor 2 Jahren wahrscheinlich das vorzeitige aus...

Ach ja:
Bei trockener Witterung will ich die erste Runde in 3:30 schaffen und die zweite in 3:29:59   
Im Ernst: unter 7 h zu bleiben und dabei während dem Rennen noch Spass zu haben wäre super


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. April 2005)

Na für mich waren sie das aus, bzw. der Sturz, wobei das auch irgendwo meine Schuld war, wollte mich aus dem Schlamm raushalten und bin ausserhalb der Spur gefahren.
Mal sehen obs dieses Jahr klappt, die Strecke ist eigentlich nicht so technisch und bei Trockenheit recht flüssig zu fahren (OK, vom Grabig mal abgesehen). Je nach den Bedingungen kann das ganze mehr oder weniger lang dauern


----------



## eDw (22. April 2005)

Hi,
ok - ich war vor 2 Jahren nicht dabei.
Aber - dieses Jahr ist das Rennen ende Juni. So saukalt wie im Mai wird das nicht, selbst wenn es regnen sollte.
Was ich letztes Jahr gemerkt hab bei der Streckenbesichtigung war, das ein anstaendiger Vorderreifen bei Regen die halbe Miete fuer die Bikekontrolle ist.

@ Spessarter
...sei doch nicht so negative gegenueber meinem Liebling.
Wer langsamer ist (warscheinlich ich) oder ueber 7h zahl ein Bier im Zelt hinterher! ok?


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. April 2005)

Ja, das mit dem Reifen ist sicher richtig, aber was ist schon der richtige Reifen???? Im Schlamm eigentlich eher schmal, ansonsten wens trocken und steinig ist eher breiter, und dann noch welches Profil??? Hier hat wohl jeder seine eigene Theorien dazu...


----------



## spessarter (22. April 2005)

> Wer langsamer ist (warscheinlich ich) oder ueber 7h zahl ein Bier im Zelt hinterher! ok?



wahrscheinlich brauch ich nach dem Rennen erst mal ein Sauerstoffzelt (und ein Klo, wenn das Maxim-Zeug wieder so eine durchschlagende Wirkung hat   ) - dann aber gerne


----------



## Google (22. April 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich brauch ich nach dem Rennen erst mal ein Sauerstoffzelt (und ein Klo, wenn das Maxim-Zeug wieder so eine durchschlagende Wirkung hat   ) - dann aber gerne


Du warst nicht zufällig der, welcher letztes Jahr mitten im Rennen mal kurz in den Wald ist, Biotunning praktiziert hat und dann erleichtert wieder Gas gegeben hat ??  

Nen Bier nach 2 Runden   So günstig kann man nur einmal im Leben platt werden.


----------



## eDw (22. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Bier nach 2 Runden   So günstig kann man nur einmal im Leben platt werden.



...wir trinken natuerlich Claustaler Radler Alllllohohlfrei !    

Bist Du am Sonntag in Sulzbach oder in Schotten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. April 2005)

ich vertrag eh kein Alkohol, aber nach so einem Rennen würde er mich vmtl. sogar umbringen   . Aber Respekt, wer das kann muß eisenhart sein!!!


----------



## Google (22. April 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir trinken natuerlich Claustaler Radler Alllllohohlfrei !
> 
> Bist Du am Sonntag in Sulzbach oder in Schotten?


Sulzbach auf alle Fälle nicht. Mit Schotten hadere ich noch wegen dem Wetter und wegen meiner momentanen Fitness. Bis heutnachmittag werd ich mich aber wohl entscheiden müssen...Wenn ich ja wüsst ob mein neues RR heute fertig wird    Dann würd ich lieber mit ein paar Kumpanen ne RTF in Biblis fahren...Brav Km schrubben.

Der Gedanke in Schotten ziemlich abgekackt anzukommen obwohl man sich viel mehr erhofft hat, motiviert mich nicht besonders...Mal schauen...Frammersbach ist für mich wichtiger. 

Wahrscheinlich wird der Renner nicht fertig sein und ich meld mich noch für Schotten..


----------



## zockbock (24. April 2005)

Also da ich das erste mal überhaupt bei sowas mitmache, werde ich erstmal die 60 fahren, weil ich denke, es ist besser mit einem Erfolgserlebnis anzufangen, als bei der Hälfte von der Strecke genommen zu werden oder aufzugeben. Außerdem laufen mir die 120 nicht weg!
Mein Ziel ist definitiv anzukommen!

@Google: Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen trainieren?

Gruß
zockbock


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

zockbock schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen trainieren?


Wenn es sich einrichten lässt..Warum nicht   Im "Touren rund um Hanau Thread" haste ja schon rein geschaut, da wird öfter mal was für Dich dabei sein. 

Wenn wir konkret was machen wollen: Unter der Woche schrubb ich eher Kilometer auf der Ebene, also sprich Main und demnächst auch  auf der Strasse weil ich einen Renner bestellt hab. Ich will so dreieinhalb, 4 Stunden aufwärts unter der Woche fahren, alles mehr im GA 1 Bereich mit evtl. ein paar Spurts. Meistens fahre ich Dienstags und Donnerstags. In Hanau kann ich circa ab 16:30, 17:00 Uhr schon los fahren. Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, werd ich demnächst wieder mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit fahren und kann dann von Sachsenhausen aus schon losstarten. Dann schon starbereit ab 15:30 Uhr. Geht natürlich auch alles mal später....

Natürlich gibt es vom Gesagten auch immer mal wieder Ausnahmen von der Regel...  

An den WE's werd ich was bei den Angeboten vom Hanauthread mitfahren, sind dann eher die knackigen HM-Touren, wenns geht aber lieber lange, etwas gemäßigtere Touren oder auch demnächst hab ich vor Rtf's mit dem Renner zu fahren (dann der typische Windschattenfahrer  )......

So, jetzt weiß Du in etwa was ich so fahren werde, ob das Deinen Vorstellungen ähnelt und ob für Dich ne Möglichkeit besteht, Dich dann und wann einfach einzuklinken. Meld Dich einfach


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Juni 2005)

Wenn es euch interessiert:
Kumpel und ich waren heute auf der Strecke trainieren. Ist zu 90% in einem sehr guten,trockenen Zustand! Allerdings ist gleich am Einstieg zur ersten Trailabfahrt noch ein umgestürzter Baum, der wird doch wohl noch beseitigt?Zu groß und zu viel Gestrüpp um drüberzuspringen. 
Zum Teil sind viele Abschnitte frisch geschottert worden ( ich hasse groben Schotter    ) das bedeutet in manchen Kurven bergab höllisch aufpassen.

Alles in allem steht unter den Vorraussetzungen einem schnellen Rennen nix im Weg! Hab mich für die 60km angemeldet und hoffe, meine persönliche Bestzeit anno 2002 von 3:30:05 wieder zu schaffen!

Vielleicht könnten ja die Spessart-Biker unter euch in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal berichten ob die Strecke weiterhin so gut ist......oder ob es zwischenzeitlich geregnet hat......


----------



## spessarter (12. Juni 2005)

> Zum Teil sind viele Abschnitte frisch geschottert worden



so ein Mist, ich bin heute 2 mal vom Bike geflogen, immer weil das Vorderrad auf losem Schotter in Kurven weggerutscht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (13. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Mist, ich bin heute 2 mal vom Bike geflogen, immer weil das Vorderrad auf losem Schotter in Kurven weggerutscht ist



...hoffentlich hast Du Dir nicht weh getan!

Tip a) Deine Geschwindigkeit ist zu hoch  b) Reifenwechsel    

Wer ist am Samstag 18. Juni 13 Uhr bei der offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung dabei?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Arnoud (13. Juni 2005)

Was wäre eueren Reifenvorschlag? Die RAcingRalphs waren letztes Jahr wohl nicht so einen gute Idee


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juni 2005)

Naja, wenn ich die Frage beantworte krieg ich vmtl. eh Haue   . Ich hatte letztes Jahr Twister Supersonic, alle meinten das sei keine gute Wahl, ich denke das das gar nicht so schlecht war, ist aber auch alles Geschmacksache, man muß seine Fahrweise anpassen, im Schotter ist der nicht so gut, auf hartem Untergrund schon, und selbst im Schlamm ganz akzeptabel. Den Racing Ralph werde ich vmtl. dieses Jahr fahren, es sei denn es wird nass, da taugt er nicht allzu viel, dann wieder Twister Supersonic oder wenns wirklich so viel Schotter hat den Explorer Supersonic. Klar ist der Twister pannenanfällig, aber ich hatte in 2 Jahren 2 Platten, das find ich nicht außergewöhnlich viel, das hab ich mit dem 2,3" Vertikal Pro auch schon hinbekommen. Aber wie gesagt,  mit dem Reifen muß man seine Fahrweise anpassen, man verliert bergab ein wenig (oder in Kurven) holt das aber bergauf oder auf der Geraden locker wieder rein...
Ach ja, die Kumpels stehen auf den Michelin XCR Dry (ehemals Comp Lite S), den hab ich jetzt noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## eDw (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
kann nicht viel sagen, da ich dieses Jahr das erstemal Schlauchlos unterwegs sein werde. Fahre den Hutchison Phyton. Ist ein super Kompromis fuer alles.
Mit Racing Ralph waere ich vorsichtig, wenn die Strecke nicht trocken ist.

Gruss eDw


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Juni 2005)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre eueren Reifenvorschlag? Die RAcingRalphs waren letztes Jahr wohl nicht so einen gute Idee



Nach einem kurzen Versuch mit einer anderen Reifenkombi nämlich :VR-> IRC Serac XC, ganz gut aber etwas nervös auf Schotter, HR->Schwalbe Black Jack, vergiss es!! werde ich wieder auf meine jahrelang bewährten IRC Mythos XC in 2.1 zurückgreifen, die haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen!

Never change a winning Team!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juni 2005)

Sag ich doch, der Racing Ralph ist bei Nässe nix, sonst hält er ganz gut, überhaupt der 2,25", hat dann auch ne gute Dämpfung und Durchschlagschutz, und rollt trotzdem super, Gewicht ist für diese Breite ebenfalls super!
Naja den IRC Mythos bin ich auch jahrelang gefahren, aber er ist halt in die Jahre gekommen (wobei es ja einen Nachfolger gibt, den kenn ich aber noch nicht) und er rollt doch recht schlecht, als Allrounder sicherlich ganz OK, aber auf ner trockenen (und techn. relativ einfachen) Marathonstrecke  einfach zu langsam...


----------



## eDw (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
hab grad folgendes in der BIKE 7/05 gelesen:

Marathon EM: ....Wir haben mid dem BDR einen Spagat geschafft - man braucht fuer die EM keine Liezenz, freut sich Orga-Chef Alfred Moritz, theroetisch kann ein Hobby-Biker Europameister werden! ....

Also, dann strengt Euch mal an!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juni 2005)

Ist ja super, aber ich befürchte, daß das nicht viel an der Tatsache ändert, daß doch ein Lizenzfahrer (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Profi) Europameister wird!


----------



## spessarter (13. Juni 2005)

> ...hoffentlich hast Du Dir nicht weh getan!



geht so, so weh wie es halt tut, wenn bei Tempo 25 der Vorderreifen in einer Schotterkurve wegrutscht und man mit Knöchel, Unter- und Oberschenkel den Schotterweg entlangschrammt   
Bei der Heimfahrt habe ich heiß ausgesehen, mit Blutüberströmten linken Bein, sehr gefährlich!
Im Ernst: Mir langt es mit den Racing Ralf Reifen, mit Conti Explorer oder den Little Albert wäre mir dass vielleicht nicht passiert. Ich werde wahrscheinlich beim Rennen hinten mit Racing Ralf und vorne mit Conti Explorer antreten.
Bei Schotter sind die Explorer imho die besten Reifen, die ich bislang hatte, und vorne merkt man den etwas größeren Rollwiederstand nicht so...


----------



## signal (13. Juni 2005)

Die Conti Explorer werd ich wohl auch draufmachen, denn ich glaube nicht, daß der Schotter von den "Besichtigern" am Samstag "weggefahren" wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo auf der Strecke viel geschottert ist. Also am Samstag war noch nicht viel neu geschottert. Die Strecke ist im Moment einfach nur schnell.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2005)

gibt es eigentlich streckenänderungen gegenüber dem vorjahr ?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. Juni 2005)

Hab und werde die 60er mit dem Schwalbe Albert angehen. Der geht auch gut und da hab ich wenigstens Grip in allen Schräglagen. Von zuvielem neuen, grobem Schotter hab ich auch nichts gesehen am 8.6.05. 
Freu mich auf Samstag - wird sicherlich kuschelig warm und man kann dann direkt danach schön ins Freibad....springen


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. Juni 2005)

Die Strecke ist seid gestern komplett ausgeschildert.
Heute pünktlich um 13 Uhr startet die Streckenbesichtigung in verschiedenen Gruppen am Sportgelände in Frammersbach.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juni 2005)

Mag ja sein daß die Strecke für euch, die ihr in der Nähe wohnt, nicht frisch geschottert ist aber wenn man wie ich nur alle paar Monate mal in der Gegend ist, dann schon! Beim letzten Mal, Februar ( da lag gerade kein Schnee ) war es definitiv nicht so. Egal. Es wird, wie immer, ein geiles Rennen mit unverwechselbarer Atmosphäre!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. Juni 2005)

Bin vorhin von der Streckenbesichtigung heimgekommen. Bin mit Racing Ralphs vorne und hinten gefahren. So schlimm ist das nicht.
Gab leider auch einen Unfall, habe da zum ersten mal einen gespaltenen Helm gesehen. Wünsche dem gestürzten hier schon mal gute Besserung.


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Juni 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, ich denke auch an den Racing Ralph, werde den morgen in Kirchzarten testen, dann sehen wir weiter. Ansonsten den Twister, ging auch schon 2 Jahre gut


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. Juni 2005)

Also, der gestürzte wurde mit Verdacht auf Schädelbasisbruch mit dem Hubschrauber ins Klinikum Aschaffenburg geflogen. War hoffentlich nur vorsorglich. Wenn ich weiteres erfahre informiere ich euch.

Ciao
Marcus


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Juni 2005)

So ein Mist, hoffentlich ist wirklich nix schlimmes passiert! Naja, kann immer mal was passieren, spricht auch (egal was nun passiert ist) ganz klar wieder für den Helm, selbst wenn er zerbrochen ist, hat er sicher ne Menge abgehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (18. Juni 2005)

also auch erstma genesungswünsche von mir aber ma ganz ehrlich....wie kann man so bescheuert sein und sich bei einer "STRECKENBESICHTIGUNG" den schädel einrennen?
wieso meinen immer alle dass das schon das rennen ist?!
das is der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf ofizielle streckenbesichtigungen hab....da muss jeder den andern zeigen "was er kann"  

wegen reifen...wartet das wetter erstma ab....das grabig hoch wird bei regen kein zuckerschlecken, egal welcher reifen drauf ist, und n paar schöne abfahrten die bei nässe eklig werden können habens auch noch dort....
war heut auch in frammersbach, aber mim renner


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also auch erstma genesungswünsche von mir aber ma ganz ehrlich....wie kann man so bescheuert sein und sich bei einer "STRECKENBESICHTIGUNG" den schädel einrennen?
> wieso meinen immer alle dass das schon das rennen ist?!
> das is der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf ofizielle streckenbesichtigungen hab....da muss jeder den andern zeigen "was er kann"
> 
> ...



Mensch Hugo, du warst doch nicht dabei, mich hats letzte Woche auch mächtig hingehauen - im Training!!! Solche Dinge passieren nunmal, hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## Hugo (18. Juni 2005)

das is mumpitz....is ja nicht so dass es die erste streckenbesichtigung war und in 99,99% der fällen läufts eben so ab dass die jungs (die mädels weniger...sind vielleicht nicht die besseren autofahrer aber die besseren radfahrer) sich gegenseitig n rennen liefern
wenn der typ so schnell gegen nen baum oder stein fliegt dass es ihm den helm spaltet kann von "angemessener geschwindigkeit" bei ner streckenbesichtigung keine rede mehr sein...aber eigentlich muss man froh sein dass es heute passiert ist...so jemand kann bei nem starterfeld von 1500 leuten im eifer des gefechts noch deutl. mehr schaden anrichten


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2005)

Gibt doch ein uralten Spruch aus der Bibel: "Wer frei ist von Schuld, der werfe den ersten Stein" oder so ähnlich. Ich auf jeden Fall lass die Steine wo sie sind   

Grüße.


----------



## rotwildmarcy (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde in Frammersbach meinen ersten Marathon fahren (die 60km Runde).

und weiss absolut nicht wo ich mich beim Start platzieren soll da ich einerseits niemand behinder will und andererseits auch nicht rumkriechen will..

Ich denke das ich mich Leistungsmäßig so unter den ersten 500 ansiedelen werde.

Gibt es dort enge Stellen wo sich der 'Verkehr' stauen wird oder sortiert der erste Berg das Feld sowieso ?

(Ein Bekannter hat mal bei einem Marathon beim Start eines hinteren Platzes eine geschlagene halbe Stunde im Dreck gesessen weil 2000 Leute durch eine enge Stelle mussten...

Danke für einen kleinen Tip für einen Neuling.

PS: Sind die Downhills technisch anspruchsvoll oder einfach nur 'schnell' ?

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## signal (19. Juni 2005)

In der Annahme, dass das Wetter nächste Woche auch so "warm" sein sollte, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich beim Rennen einen Trinkrucksack aufschnallen sollte.  
Eine Flasche am Rad (geht bei meinem Fully nicht anders) ist dann doch zu wenig (und die erste Verpfl.Station 20 Km weit weg)  

Wie macht ihr das? Flasche(n), fährt noch einer mit Rucksack oder behindert der nur?

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Juni 2005)

Bin auch am überlegen. Allerdings bin ich gestern mit 2 großen Flaschen ausgekommen(eine am Bike, die zweite in der Trikottasche)


----------



## signal (19. Juni 2005)

War auch erst ne Überlegung, allerdings find ich persönlich ne Flasche am Rücken störender wie ein Rucksack. Und wenn die dann leer ist, nimmt sie nur unnötig Platz weg. (Wegschmeissen is ja nicht   )


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Juni 2005)

An den Verpflegungspunkten darfst du schon wegschmeißen


----------



## Arnoud (19. Juni 2005)

Und wenn es noch immer so isst, isst Frammersbach den Marathon wo es Flaschen gibt an den Verplegungsstationen! 0,5 Liter, mit Wasser oder Iso Getränk   

Übrigens kann mann bestimmt "auskommen" mit nur 1,5 Liter, aber ob das nicht den Leistuing be-einflusst.... Bei 30 C sollte mann schon mindestens 0,7 Liter trinken in der Stunde!


----------



## Hugo (19. Juni 2005)

ob camelbak oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen.
wegen startplatzierung....das ergibt sich von ganz allein.
die ersten 2 km führn auf "breiten" strassen durch den ort, in der regel ist danach das feld schon halbwegs sortiert.
wirds dieses jahr wieder flaschen geben? also steht das fest?

warten wir das wetter ma ab...fänd das derzeitige wetter auch chique, aber in deutschland weiss man ja nie  

@einheimischer
in der beziehung bin ich frei von sünde


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. Juni 2005)

bin jetzt auch gemeldet(60km)...
es gibt also keine startblöcke?! das heißt wer früh kommt, steht vorne?

...ich hasse das, wenn ich mich entweder garnicht warmfahren kann oder dann noch ne halbe stunde warten muss...


----------



## Hugo (19. Juni 2005)

jupp, so isses, es sei denn du hast ne lizenz, dann wirste "nach vorne" gestellt....die lizenzler stellen sich in nen andern block als die nicht lizenzler, das wars


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Juni 2005)

Naja ich kenn keinen Marathon mit besserer Verpflegung, es gab die letzten Jahre immer Flaschen, also sollte es eigentlich schon gehen, weiß nicht wie es ganz hinten aussieht, aber selbst auf der Mittelsrecke und im Mittelfeld gab es eigentlich (lt. Infos) immer noch Flaschen. Somit dürfte es eigentlich keine Problem werden...

Naja am Start herrsch etwas Chaos (das passiert bei Blöcken nicht so arg), grad auf der Mitteldistanz! War echt chaotisch und das Tempo auf der breiten Straße höllisch, da sollte kein Sturz passieren, sonst klepperts gewaltig!


----------



## Hugo (19. Juni 2005)

von welche mitteldistanz redest du? die gibts in frammersbach nicht...da gibts nur kurz und lang...und seit letztem jahr dieser "schnupper marathon"

und da die strecke füpr lang und kurz die gleiche ist, wird es auch an der verpflegung keine unterschiede geben


----------



## signal (19. Juni 2005)

Fahre ich dann also mit 2 privaten Flaschen los, schmeiß die an der Verpfl.Station weg und nehme mir dafür zwei aufgefüllte neue mit? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?  

LG
Signal 
(der vorsichtshalber dochmal sein Camelback ins Auto legt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Juni 2005)

@Hugo: ja, wegen dem Mini hab ich vorsichtshalber nicht Kurz- sondern Mitteldistanz geschrieben. Ich meinte die 60km.
Oh doch, ich hab schon oft (nicht in Frammersbach) erlebt, daß es auf der Langstrecke (also bei den im vorderen Bereich der Langstrecke) noch Flaschen gab, und die Mittel- oder Kurzdistanzen hatten Pech weil die Flaschen aus waren, wie gesagt in Frammersbach ist das anders - nämlich viel besser!

@Signal: Naja, ich hab schon überlegt nur mit einer loszufahren, es sind glaub ich 3 Verpflegungen da, das müßte reichen, wenn es jedesmal eine Flasche gibt, evtl. nehm ich aber (bei der Hitze) doch ne 2. mit, vor allem wenn ich so ein Pech hab wie heute und eine verliere, wär das fast besser   . Aber mit 2en dürfte wirklich nix passieren.


----------



## www.jagger (19. Juni 2005)

signal schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre ich dann also mit 2 privaten Flaschen los, schmeiß die an der Verpfl.Station weg und nehme mir dafür zwei aufgefüllte neue mit? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?



Genauso würde ich es machen! Allerdings mit 500ml Flaschen. Solche bekommst du auch von der Verpflegungsstation. Die erste lag letztes Jahr soweit ich mich errinern kann bei ca. 25 km,  schon weit für nur 1 Flasche. Danach alle 15 km. Wenn du also 2 neue nimmst kannst du normalerweise 1 Station ausfallen lassen.

Jürgen


----------



## uphill freak (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie sind in Frammersbach die Abfahrten und Anstiege im Vergleich mit Wombach. Ähnliche technische anspruchsvolle Passagen, oder doch eher einfacher, mehr Schotter?


----------



## Arnoud (20. Juni 2005)

Ich wurde sie ähnlich nennen.   Und das isst für ein Flahländer wie ich (Holland, unterhalb des Meresspiegels) schon zimlich anspruchsvoll


----------



## spessarter (20. Juni 2005)

naja, so "technisch" anspruchsvoll wie in Wombach sind die Abfahrten nicht. Die Gefahr liegt er darin, dass es zum Teil sehr schnelle Trailabfahrten sind - schneller als die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten in Wombach. Wenn man da mal fliegt, tuts richtig weh. Ansonsten sind es halt mehr HÖHENMETER   (3400 für mich)


----------



## Google (20. Juni 2005)

Frammersbach ähnlich wie Wombach    

Ich würd mal sagen Frammersbach in der Regel schön breit, gut planiert , Forstautobahnen eben.....Dafür nette Anstiege...

Wombach technisch recht anspruchsvoll, Downhills à la Presslufthammerbebebebebernhard  

Zum Start in Frammersbach: Von wegen sortiertes Feld bereits auf den ersten 2 Km in Frammersbach...  

@[email protected] Wolltest Du mit Deiner Aussage etwa vermeiden, daß am Sonntag noch mehr versuchen nach vorne zu drängen    

Nimmt eigentlich irgend ein Lizenzler Wert auf ne Schultermassage bis in den Block ? Würd ich dann mal machen. Hab allerdings wegen meines Bikes nur eine Hand frei


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2005)

Naja super technisch ist die Strecke nicht, es gibt 2-3 Trailabfahrten, die wie vorher schon erwähnt nicht so schwer, aber rel. schnell sind, und blöd ist es, wenn dann (wie letztes Jahr) recht langsame Leute drin sind, weil überholen ist da eigentlich nicht möglich. Ansonsten eher breite Autobahnen - und ein wirklich netter Anstieg (der Grabig)


----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,
...der Fred hier gewinnt ja jetzt richtig an Dynamic!    

@rotwildmarcy 
sei 1 Stunde vorm Start an der Absperrung und stell Dich so weit vor wie moeglich. Keine Angst, Du wirst nich einer der ersten sein!

So, nun mal auch mein Senft zu der ganzen Sache:

+ Dass es die Streckenbesichtigung ueberhaupt gibt
- Ich hatte keine Anhnung wer ueberhaupt die Streckenbesichtigung durchfuehrt.    Vielleicht waere es sinnvoll gewesen, wenn sich die verantwortlichen Fahrer etwas gekennzeichnet haetten (Farbiges einheitliches Trikot, Leuchte auf dem Helm  ....). Aufstellung und Abfahrt nach Rundenzeiten waere vielleicht auch noch eine Massnahme gewesen.
Zur Verteiligung der Frammersbacher: Es waren halt sau viele Leute da. Ich wuerd mal auf 400 tipen.
- Ich muss Hugo recht geben, das war keine Streckenbesichtigung, das war ein Rennen (gel Spessarter   ). Auch ich bin schneller gefahren als ich eigentlich fahren wollte.   
Der Unfall passierte auf der Trailabfahrt nach dem Stausee. Ich habs nicht gesehen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Geschwindigkeit zu hoch war.

+ Die Beilage vom Samstag im Main-Echo. Die war wirklich super, im Gegensatz zu der Spessart-Bike Web Page
=> 7000 Radflaschen und 5000 Becher reichen die Helfer den Athleten. Also das ist schon mal geklaert, es gibt wieder Flaschen - und damit meine ich nicht die Biker  

+/- Es gibt nur eine Streckenaenderung zum Vorjahr. Die Abfahrt zum Grabig geht nicht mehr ueber eine Schotterpisste, sondern in Serpentienen den Wald runter. Das ganze ist bei trockenen Verhaeltnissen relativ gut zu fahren. Allerdings auch gefaehrlich, da steil. Bei Naesse wird es bestimmt hart!

Die Strecke ist sau schnell! 
Denkt nicht an jede Sekund die Ihr schneller sein koennt, sonder vielleicht auch mal daran, dass Ihr Montags wieder Arbeiten muesst! Und Ihr vielleicht wieder heile nachhause kommen wollt.

Ich werde wie immer ohne Camleback fahren und nur eine 0,7er Flasche mitnehemn. Versorgungsstationen gibt es nach 24 km (Bayrische Schanz, nach dem 3ten Anstieg) und nach 40 km (nach der kurzen Abfahrt vom Stausee).

So - nun hader ich weiter mit mir die ganze Woche und ueberleg mir ob ich nicht doch lieber von der 120er in die 60er wechsle. So 2 Runden wie am Samstag die eine halte ich nicht durch. Die 300 Hm pro Runde mehr als bei Keiler sind schon ein Brocken.   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja super technisch ist die Strecke nicht, es gibt 2-3 Trailabfahrten, die wie vorher schon erwähnt nicht so schwer, aber rel. schnell sind, und blöd ist es, wenn dann (wie letztes Jahr) recht langsame Leute drin sind, weil überholen ist da eigentlich nicht möglich. Ansonsten eher breite Autobahnen - und ein wirklich netter Anstieg (der Grabig)



---> Da diese Trails eh nur sau kurz sind, Du aber lange bergauffaehrts, bringt es viel mehr bergauf zu ueberholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> So - nun hader ich weiter mit mir die ganze Woche und ueberleg mir ob ich nicht doch lieber von der 120er in die 60er wechsle. So 2 Runden wie am Samstag die eine halte ich nicht durch. Die 300 Hm pro Runde mehr als bei Keiler sind schon ein Brocken.


Hey, jetzt bloss nicht kneifen! Chacka, du schaffst das   
Bloss kein Regen, bloss kein Regen, ......
Schönwetterfahre matthias


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juni 2005)

uiuiuiui die Langzeitwettervorhersagen sagen nix gutes, ich hoffe mal, dass die sich alle irren   120 Km bei Regen und dann noch angeschlagen machen mich extrem  Also alle Daumen drücken  

Grüße.


----------



## kollo (20. Juni 2005)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage an die locals oder die, die sich dort auskennen:

Ich komme am Samstag mit dem PKW an und wollte auch darin übernachten.

Wär natürlich gut, wenn ich in der Nähe von den Duschen und vom Start stünde, es dabei noch halbwegs ruhig abends ist und ich Sonntags auch dort stehenbleiben kann.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich mich dazu am besten hinstelle?
Danke 
Jens


----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2005)

kollo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne ganz andere Frage an die locals oder die, die sich dort auskennen:
> 
> Ich komme am Samstag mit dem PKW an und wollte auch darin übernachten.
> 
> ...



...Wenn Du von Floersbach reinkommst, dann kommst Du am Platz vorbei wo die Startaufstellung ist. Dort sind die Tennisplaetze. Und auch ein Teil der Duschen sind dort (soviel ich weiss). Dort ist ein Parkplatz und ich hab da schon mehr uebernachten sehen. Mit dem Bike sind es dann 5 Minuten auf einem Radweg zum Festplatz/Zielgelaende.
Auf der anderen Seite der Strasse ist auch noch die Brauerei mit schoener Sitzgelegenheit im Innenhof. 
Als Tip noch das Schwimmbad. Das liegt nicht weit von den Tennisplaetzen entfernt.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juni 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> +/- Es gibt nur eine Streckenaenderung zum Vorjahr. Die Abfahrt zum Grabig geht nicht mehr ueber eine Schotterpisste, sondern in Serpentienen den Wald runter. Das ganze ist bei trockenen Verhaeltnissen relativ gut zu fahren. Allerdings auch gefaehrlich, da steil. Bei Naesse wird es bestimmt hart!



danke für die info   


am schwimmbad waren letztes jahr übrigens keine duschmöglichkeiten. wird dieses jahr aber wohl wegen der jahreszeit anders sein.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2005)

uiuiuiuiui wenns schlechtes Wetter gibt, kürz ich ab und fahr die 60km!!! Ich hatte das vorletztes Jahr schon mit dem schlechten Wetter das ist nicht lustig!
Wenn man sich da die Leute angeschaut hat die ins Ziel kamen, da sah keiner glücklich aus!!! Ich selbst mußte dann vorzeitig beenden, da zum einen ein Bremshelbel sich verabschiedet hat, und zum anderen mein Bein etwas zu heftig geblutet hat   (naja war ziemliches Pech, eigentlich war der Sturz nicht allzu hart, aber irgendwas hat sich in mein Schienbein gebohrt und eine Ader getroffen, ein winziges Löchlein, hat aber geblutet wie die Sau!)
Seither bin ich allergisch gegen Schlechtwetter-Rennen  
Ach ja, und aufs Material geht das auch und zwar gewaltig, in einem solchen Rennen, geht mehr kaputt als man sonst in der ganzen Saison verschleißt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info
> 
> 
> am schwimmbad waren letztes jahr übrigens keine duschmöglichkeiten. wird dieses jahr aber wohl wegen der jahreszeit anders sein.




...Die Duschmoeglichkeiten die ich meinte befinden sich auch in den Gebaeuden an den Tennisplaetzen. Das ist 200-300 Meter weiter, da wo die 60er Startaufstellung ist.


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juni 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Duschmoeglichkeiten die ich meinte befinden sich auch in den Gebaeuden an den Tennisplaetzen. Das ist 200-300 Meter weiter, da wo die 60er Startaufstellung ist.



achso dort. ich hatte schwimmbad und freibad verwechselt. wir zelteten voriges jahr an letzterem, direkt an der schlussabfahrt über die wiese. dort waren leider keine sanitären anlagen, was beim campen schon vorteilhaft gewesen wäre    
werden wir dann am samstag vorort entscheiden, wo wir uns niederlassen...


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2005)

Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen....

Verrauen wir doch denen:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39705

ICH WILL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ENDLICH NEN TROCKENEN MARATHON DIESES JAHR FAHREN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flairbaer (20. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ENDLICH NEN TROCKENEN MARATHON DIESES JAHR FAHREN!!!!!!!!



Gestern in Kiedrich wars Staubtrocken! Stellenweise hat man auf den Feldwegen nur noch Staub gesehen.
10°C weniger wären mir lieber gewesen.

Gruss
Ralph

PS. Es gibt keinen Regen!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> 10°C weniger wären mir lieber gewesen.



  
Für welches Team startest du??? Team Grönland???    

Au ja, staubtrocken und heiß, das wär genau das richtige!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2005)

Also nö, nix Grönland, er hat recht, bin gestern Kirchzarten gefahren - alles gleich! Staub bis zum abwinken, hoffe die Lunge erholt sich wieder    und Temperaturen über 30 Grad, 20-25 reichen mir eigentlich ganz gut im Rennen    Warm wirds mir auch so...


----------



## rotwildmarcy (20. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen....
> 
> Verrauen wir doch denen:
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39705
> ...




Wenn Du da mal nicht daneben liegst. Im Moment sind es für Samstag schonmal 50% Regenrisiko... mal sehen was der Sonntag sagt...

Ich hoffe natürlich dasw Du recht hast


----------



## rotwildmarcy (20. Juni 2005)

Noch ne blöde Frage :

Wenn man sich für 120km einschreibt und in deer zweiten Runde untergeht - sprich nicht ankommt - gilt man dann als 'did not finish' oder werden dann wenigstens die 60km gewertet ?


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2005)

also bei wetter.com heissts immer noch dass es gut wird, und "HALLO?!"
a: wir sind in deutschland
b: es gibt keine zuverlässigen wettervorhersagen für mehr als die nächsten 24std.
wartets einfach ab...und wenn dann kann man eh nicht mehr viel dran ändern  

wegen flaschen....eine mit nehmen müsste eigentlich reichen....müsst sogar noch ne maxim von letztem jahr haben, dann noch zwei mal wasser fassen und dann passt das.
zumal ich mir vorstellen könnte dass bei extremen temperaturen die anzahl der getränkestände erhöht wird...letztes jahr gabs auch noch 2 oder 3 zusätliche die nicht als verpflegungstation ausgezeichnet warn weils da ausser wasser und "iso" nix gab(also nix zu essen)

@edw
willst echt die lange machen?


----------



## eDw (21. Juni 2005)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne blöde Frage :
> 
> Wenn man sich für 120km einschreibt und in deer zweiten Runde untergeht - sprich nicht ankommt - gilt man dann als 'did not finish' oder werden dann wenigstens die 60km gewertet ?



..."did not finish" 
Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Frammersbacher das in Englisch ausdruecken werden!   

Das ist glaube ich auch gerecht, denn Du startest nich mit 1500 sonder nur mit 500 Bikern auf die Strecke. Da waere es nicht fair eine Runde zu werten.

Wenn Du also auf die Urkunde scharf bist, musst Du Dich vorher entscheiden.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2005)

Naja, wie die Frammersbacher das ausdrücken weiß ich nicht, aber in den Ergebnisslisten steht ein dickes DNF !!!! (also keine Wertung)    Aber die Rundenzeit wird trotzdem eingetragen, mann könnte also vergleichen, wenn man wollte...


----------



## rotwildmarcy (21. Juni 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ..."did not finish"
> Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Frammersbacher das in Englisch ausdruecken werden!
> 
> Das ist glaube ich auch gerecht, denn Du startest nich mit 1500 sonder nur mit 500 Bikern auf die Strecke. Da waere es nicht fair eine Runde zu werten.
> ...



Das stimmt. Von der Seite aus hatte ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Da wäre unfair gegenüber den 60km'lern.

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## Mischel (21. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Habe mal drei organisatorische Fragen:

Wo parkt man am günstigsten? Komme über Wiesen gefahren.

Um wie viel Uhr empfiehlt es sich in Frammersbach anzukommen, Start 8:30, um nicht im "Gewühl" unterzugehen?

Wo gibts die Startunterlagen?

Merci
Michael


----------



## eDw (21. Juni 2005)

Mischel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Habe mal drei organisatorische Fragen:
> 
> ...



Startunterlagen gibt es am Marktplatz. Da stoesst Du direkt drauf, wenn Du aus Wiesen kommst.

Ich wuerde Dir empfehlen spaetestens gegen 6:30 da zu sein und gleich an der Strasse Richtung Wiesen zu parken, so nah wie moeglich am Marktplatz. Dann hast Du es nicht weit zum Auto, zu den Startunterlagen und zum Zielbereich. Und kannst Dich dann etwas auf dem Radweg zum Start einrollen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juni 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Du startest nich mit 1500 sonder nur mit 500 Bikern auf die Strecke.



erst 500 ? ich dachte es wären schon mehr. gibt es denn schon zahlen ? die meldeliste auf der webseite ist unvollständigkeit und erlaubt keinen überblick...  

ich hätte schon getippt, dass es richtung 1000 teilnehmer auf der em-strecke geht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Juni 2005)

Naja, hoffentlich nicht, wird sonst in div. Streckenteilen etwas eng...
Letztes Jahr waren es auf der Langstrecke ca. 350 Teilnehmer. Weiß nicht ob 1000 so toll wäre?


----------



## keko (21. Juni 2005)

Die Strecke:

MTB_VERLAUF


----------



## Mischel (21. Juni 2005)

Danke Dir eDw

6:30 - da werde ich wohl früh aufstehen müssen. Gibt es denn auch größere Parkplätze, die man trotz Straßensperrung anfahren kann ??

Michael


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, hoffentlich nicht, wird sonst in div. Streckenteilen etwas eng...
> Letztes Jahr waren es auf der Langstrecke ca. 350 Teilnehmer. Weiß nicht ob 1000 so toll wäre?



nee, toll ist das nicht. aber hätte ich erwartet. obwohl es sicherlich nicht so stressig und gefährlich werden würde, wie beim start der 60 er durch die stadt. man kann sich doch etwas mehr zeit lassen   
ausserdem stellen sich nicht die ganzen unaufgewärmten "selbstüberschätzer" in die ersten reihen. die veranstalter sollten dennoch zumindest auf der 60er über startblöcke nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (21. Juni 2005)

Mischel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir eDw
> 
> 6:30 - da werde ich wohl früh aufstehen müssen. Gibt es denn auch größere Parkplätze, die man trotz Straßensperrung anfahren kann ??
> 
> Michael



der auf der karte von keko eingezeichnete parkplatz unter "km 10" war soweit ich mich erinnere ein grosser wiesenparkplatz.


----------



## eDw (21. Juni 2005)

Mischel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir eDw
> 
> 6:30 - da werde ich wohl früh aufstehen müssen. Gibt es denn auch größere Parkplätze, die man trotz Straßensperrung anfahren kann ??
> 
> Michael



Schau mal auf der Karte von Keko. Die Parkplaetze sind halt alle weit weg. Auf der Strasse von Wiesen kommend gibt es schon einige gute Moeglichkeiten, sein Auto sicher abzustellen. Vielleicht sogar in eine Seitenstrasse.


----------



## vrenchen (21. Juni 2005)

Noch 5 Tage...freu mich schon...wird ja einiges los sein in Frammerbach, ich bin sehr gespannt...

Bis dann

LG


----------



## Arnoud (21. Juni 2005)

DNF


----------



## kollo (21. Juni 2005)

Nochmal ne Getränkefrage:

Auf der Strecke gibt es ja zwei Verpflegungsstationen und eine ist im Zielbereich. 

Da ich immer noch die lange Runde fahren will, frage ich mich, ob auf der Durchfahrt nach der ersten Runde für die Langstrecke auch irgendwo eine Verpflegung ist.

Auf dem Höhendiagramm ist dort eine eingezeichnet, wenn ich aber die Keko-Karte richtig verstehe, dann geht es doch nach der ersten Runde für die Langstreckler gar nicht am Ziel vorbei, oder?


----------



## rotwildmarcy (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Muss man bei der Startnummernausgabe Pfand hinterlegen (wieviel?) oder Perso ?

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (21. Juni 2005)

> Auf dem Höhendiagramm ist dort eine eingezeichnet, wenn ich aber die Keko-Karte richtig verstehe, dann geht es doch nach der ersten Runde für die Langstreckler gar nicht am Ziel vorbei, oder?



Doch. Ich habe bei der Streckenbesichtigung den Guide gefragt. Man hat nach einer Runde eine Zieldurchfahrt, kann also auftanken. Aber Achtung, es gibt eine  "?Gemeinheit?": Nach der Zieldurchfahrt geht es nicht auf dem lockeren Asphaltweg wieder hinauf, wie beim ersten Anstieg, sondern eine wohl sehr steile Auffahrt senkrecht den Berg hoch, bis man wieder auf den "ersten" Anstieg trifft. Also nicht überraschen und demotivieren lassen!

Ansonsten: Das wird super, ich habe nur Angst, das es regnet und dass die Strecke zu voll wird. Nach der "Main-Echo-Beilage" dürften es über 500 Teilnehmer für die 120 km sein, plus die, die sich noch nachmelden...Nach ca. 3 h werden mich wahrscheinlich die ersten 100 bis 150 der 60 km-Strecke wahrscheinlich überholt haben - das wird hart, sich da zurückzuhalten und nicht mitziehen zu lassen   

Seit Ihr alle schon beim "carboloading"? Ich ess seit Sonntag kaum noch Kohlehydrate, will morgen (Mittwoch) nochmal 3 h hart biken und dann 3 Tage Kohlehydrate futtern - ich bin mal gepannt obs das bringt


----------



## Schnellwienix (21. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja super technisch ist die Strecke nicht, es gibt 2-3 Trailabfahrten, die wie vorher schon erwähnt nicht so schwer, aber rel. schnell sind, und blöd ist es, wenn dann (wie letztes Jahr) recht langsame Leute drin sind, weil überholen ist da eigentlich nicht möglich. Ansonsten eher breite Autobahnen - und ein wirklich netter Anstieg (der Grabig)




...1. ohne die langsamen Leute keine Veranstaltungen, denn jeder zahlt die gleiche Startgebühr und 2. mit einem MTB sollte es den schnelleren Fahrern möglich sein, an den langsamen vorbei zu kommen und 3. wer bis zu den Trails nicht an den "langsamen" vorbei ist, sollte früher Gas geben.....


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Achtung, es gibt eine  "?Gemeinheit?": Nach der Zieldurchfahrt geht es nicht auf dem lockeren Asphaltweg wieder hinauf, wie beim ersten Anstieg, sondern eine wohl sehr steile Auffahrt senkrecht den Berg hoch, bis man wieder auf den "ersten" Anstieg trifft. Also nicht überraschen und demotivieren lassen!


Oh ja, die zweite Runde fängt mit einem steilen Stich auf Asphalt durch ein Wohngebiet an, dann ein Stück Wiesenweg und dann geht es ewig eine steilen fiesen Hohlweg hoch. Das zieht einem ganz schön die Körner raus. Tja, ihr wollt es ja nicht anders  
ich freu mich schon riesig, matthias
PS: kein Regen, kein Regen, kein Regen, kein Regen, ...


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2005)

Schnellwienix schrieb:
			
		

> ...1. ohne die langsamen Leute keine Veranstaltungen, denn jeder zahlt die gleiche Startgebühr und 2. mit einem MTB sollte es den schnelleren Fahrern möglich sein, an den langsamen vorbei zu kommen und 3. wer bis zu den Trails nicht an den "langsamen" vorbei ist, sollte früher Gas geben.....



   

*zustimm*
Technisch versierte Biker/innen stören "langsame" ( oder soll ich eher sagen bedächtige ) Leute auf dem Trail nicht die Bohne, die überholen einfach rechts oder links, die Frammersbacher Trails sind ja nicht so eng wie z.b. im Wasgau.
Wie sagt mein Kumpel Holger? "Ein guter Biker braucht keine Ideallinie zum Überholen!!"
Von daher bitte etwas mehr gegenseitige Rücksicht. Wer gewinnen oder ne Top 10/20 usw Platzierung anstrebt möge sich bitte vorne anstellen oder wie oben erwähnt früh Gas geben!


----------



## uphill freak (22. Juni 2005)

Da kann ich mich nur der Meinung von Schnellwienix und Adrenalino anschließen.  
Wer nicht um die Top-Platzierungen mitfährt, dem sollte es auch nicht auf ein bischen Zeitverlust ankommen, wenn er mal an einem etwas vorsichtigeren Fahrer nicht gleich vorbei kommt. Schließlich wollen alle Spaß haben, und der hört bei den Dränglern auf der Abfahrt auf.  
Das ganze wird hoffentlich auf den hinteren Rängen (> 3,5h) nicht so schlimm. 

Weiß jemand, wo und wieviele frisch geschotterte Passagen es gibt?


----------



## eDw (22. Juni 2005)

d-n-s schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wo und wieviele frisch geschotterte Passagen es gibt?



...das einzige was mir mit grobem Schotter aufgefallen ist, war auf einem kurzen Stueck vor dem Anstieg zum Stausee. 
Der Rest ist sowiso schon super eingefahren.


----------



## rotwildmarcy (22. Juni 2005)

d-n-s schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich wollen alle Spaß haben, und der hört bei den Dränglern auf der Abfahrt auf.



Auf den Punkt gebracht !


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Naja, das ist ja alles recht und schön, und das mit dem rechts oder links vorbeifahren ist ne gute Idee, aber ich bin die Strecke jetzt schon 2 Jahre gefahren, es gibt Stellen da läßt man das besser; die sind wirklich zu eng! Ansonsten ist man wirklich ein Drängler, und gefährdet sich oder eben auch andere!!! Naja das Thema am Anfang Gas geben und dann ist Ruhe, mag ja auf der 120er Runde richtig sein, auf der 60er Runde (die bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren) läuft man doch recht schnell auf die Nachzügler der 120er auf, und gerade die sind nicht besonders schnell in den Trails. Gut bei sehr kurzen Trails heißt es Geduld und abwarten, bei längeren bedeutet das ein nicht unerheblicher Zeitverlust, ist schon schwer, wenn man bergauf einen kleinen Abstand herausgefahren hat und soll nun warten bis die Verfolger wieder gemütlich hinter einem sind!!! Rücksicht geht vor, ich hab noch nie jemanden abgeschossen, oder irgendwie weggedrängt, aber ich versuch schon (da wo es Sinn macht) vorbeizugehen...


----------



## rotwildmarcy (22. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Rücksicht geht vor, ich hab noch nie jemanden abgeschossen, oder irgendwie weggedrängt, aber ich versuch schon (da wo es Sinn macht) vorbeizugehen...



Ich denke das ist auch voll in Ordnung. Es ist ja immer noch ein Rennen und kein Kaffekranz.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Eben! Ich mach (wenn es problemlos möglich ist) jedem schnelleren Platz, jeder hat so seine Spezialisierungen, der eine ist bergauf schneller, der andere bergab, wieder ein anderer auf glattem Untergrund, die Fullyfahrer eher auf unebenem!      Erwarte das aber eigentlich auch von den anderen - und meistens ist das ja auch so, muß keiner in den Graben hopfen, aber wenn der Weg breit genug ist, kann man ja ein kleines bischen links oder rechts fahren, damit die schnelleren vorbei können.
War letztens in der Schweiz auf einem 6h Rennen, da hat das alles echt super geklappt, alle sind so gefahren wie sie konnten und haben ansonsten bereitwillig Platz gemacht. Super fair war das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphill freak (22. Juni 2005)

@ klaus_winstel
So soll es sein  
Hoffen wir nur, dass sich möglichst alle in Frammersbach (und auch bei allen anderen Rennen) daran halten.


----------



## Hugo (22. Juni 2005)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Punkt gebracht !



nur dass die langsameren die die linie blockiern den schnelleren den spass verderben...die haben aber auch bezahlt  
und nu?
ne unterteilung in einzelne startblocks wär sinnvoll, aber wie will man bestimmen wer wo startet? abhängig vom letztjährigen ergebnis?
seis drum, in 5 tagen is eh alles rum


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Juni 2005)

Naja, genau so ist es in Kirchzarten, da geht es aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahlen auch gar nicht anders. Und schlecht ist das nicht, außer vielleicht im 1. Jahr


----------



## Hugo (22. Juni 2005)

ohje...gerade gesehn dass der start der kurzstrecke ja nur ne halbe stunde hinter den langstreckenfahrern is....  
das gibt n ganz schönes gedränge...ich glaub ich muss echt zusehn dass ich in den lizenzler block komm...
morgen is streckenbesichtigung, sollte morgen zwischen ...naja irgendwann zwischen 10 und 2 uhr zwei leute, der eine auf nem storck, der andere auf nem rotwild auf der strecke sehn dann bin ich einer von beiden....morgen entscheideit sich dann auch ob ich denn nun mit von der partie bin oder nicht

@edw
fährst du samstags hoch zwecks startnummern abholen?


----------



## eDw (23. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ohje...gerade gesehn dass der start der kurzstrecke ja nur ne halbe stunde hinter den langstreckenfahrern is....
> 
> @edw
> fährst du samstags hoch zwecks startnummern abholen?



1) Gruess recht schoen, wenn Du mich eingeholt hast und an mir vorbeiziehst.

2) Kann am Samstag leider nicht nach Frammersbach fahren. Meine Race-Worx freunde sind so nett und holen mir die Startnummer schon mal, da sie eh einen Stand haben.


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

Naja, sag ich doch, daß wir eng. Der letztjährige Sieger der Kurzstrecke hat 2:20h gebraucht, ich selbst knapp 2:40h, wenn ich dieses Jahr lang fahre, rechne ich schon mit einer 1. Runde von ca. 3h, soviel Luft sollte ich mir schon lassen. D.h. die ersten der Kurzstrecke werden vmtl. an mir vorbeigehen, damit muß ich mich abfinden. Umgekehrt werden die lezten der Kurzstrecke nach ca. 6h im Ziel sein, d.h. diese werden wieder von der Langstrecke überholt, wobei das nicht allzuviele sein dürften


----------



## Schnellwienix (23. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nur dass die langsameren die die linie blockiern den schnelleren den spass verderben...die haben aber auch bezahlt
> und nu?
> ne unterteilung in einzelne startblocks wär sinnvoll, aber wie will man bestimmen wer wo startet? abhängig vom letztjährigen ergebnis?
> seis drum, in 5 tagen is eh alles rum




Hallo Hugo,
einem "schnellen" Fahrer sollte es auch nichts ausmachen, mal die Linie zu verlassen um zu überholen......Es kann nicht sein, dass man nur weil man langsamer ist, ständig die Linie verlassen soll......


----------



## rotwildmarcy (23. Juni 2005)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Muss man bei der Startnummernausgabe Pfand hinterlegen (wieviel?) oder Perso ?
> 
> ...



Weiss jemand was dazu ?

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2005)

Schnellwienix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hugo,
> einem "schnellen" Fahrer sollte es auch nichts ausmachen, mal die Linie zu verlassen um zu überholen......Es kann nicht sein, dass man nur weil man langsamer ist, ständig die Linie verlassen soll......



sehe ich genauso   
man kann ja nicht ständig nach hinten gucken, ob da mal ein schnellerer kommt.
der überholen will, soll in erster linie selbst sehen, wie er gescheit und ohne die anderen zu gefährden vorbeikommt.
wobei es bei mir schon mal vorkommt, dass ich an engen stellen platz mache.

ist halt alles ein geben und nehmen  

by the way : es werden wohl 2500 fahrer erwartet, allerdings nur 400 auf der langstrecke (quelle bsn). das wird richtig eng auf der 60 er runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenelajens (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo allerseits, 

fährt jemand Sonntag früh über/von Frankfurt nach Frammersbach. Mein Kumpel hat sich an der Leiste verletzt und kann daher nicht starten, der hat auch das Auto....  . Daher komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Organisationsdrama nach Frammersbach. Kann ich Sonntags früh irgendwo mitfahren? Fahre 60 km und muss morgens noch Unterlagen abholen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

@rotwildmarcy: also bis jetzt gabs das (Pfand) noch nie!!! Das wäre völlig neu.

@Schnellwienix: nö, das sollte dem nix ausmachen, solange genug Platz da ist, der der überholen will muß eigentlich schauen wo und wie er vorbeikommt, d.h. er muß auch mal von der Ideallinie weg. Es gibt aber halt auch Enpässe, wo beide zusammenarbeiten müssen (und oft auch können); d.h. einer fährt etwas nach links der andere nach rechts uns dann klappt das! Ich versuche übrigends (da die Fahrer ja wirklich nicht nach hinten schauen können) zuzurufen wo ich vorbei möchte, sage also an, daß und wo ich vorbei will. Das funktioniert so gut wie immer, ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche "Berührungen"


----------



## Limit83 (23. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nur dass die langsameren die die linie blockiern den schnelleren den spass verderben...die haben aber auch bezahlt
> und nu?
> ne unterteilung in einzelne startblocks wär sinnvoll, aber wie will man bestimmen wer wo startet? abhängig vom letztjährigen ergebnis?
> seis drum, in 5 tagen is eh alles rum


Genau das find ich in Kirchzarten genial gelöst, dies ist zwar mit einem hohen organisatorischen Aufwand verbunden, aber bei den Startgeldern kann man das doch wohl erwarten. Zum Glück stellen sie in Frammersbach auch die Lizenzler nach vorne. Warum sie nun die Kurzstrecke nur eine halbe Std später starten lassen versteh ich allerdings nicht.   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Schnellwienix (23. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @rotwildmarcy: also bis jetzt gabs das (Pfand) noch nie!!! Das wäre völlig neu.
> 
> @Schnellwienix: nö, das sollte dem nix ausmachen, solange genug Platz da ist, der der überholen will muß eigentlich schauen wo und wie er vorbeikommt, d.h. er muß auch mal von der Ideallinie weg. Es gibt aber halt auch Enpässe, wo beide zusammenarbeiten müssen (und oft auch können); d.h. einer fährt etwas nach links der andere nach rechts uns dann klappt das! Ich versuche übrigends (da die Fahrer ja wirklich nicht nach hinten schauen können) zuzurufen wo ich vorbei möchte, sage also an, daß und wo ich vorbei will. Das funktioniert so gut wie immer, ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche "Berührungen"



Hallo,
so kenne ich das auch! Habe nur letztes Jahr in Frammersbach ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da hat jemand auf dem letzten Trail gerufen "Platz da" und nachdem ich nicht in den Graben gefahren bin, hat mich dieser Fahrer übelst beschimpft..... zudem war es dann auch noch ein Fahrer, der im Trikot des Veranstalters gestartet ist. Außerdem bin ich auch noch weiblich, da dürfte das männliche Geschlecht doch etwas mehr Nachsicht zeigen....


----------



## rotwildmarcy (23. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @rotwildmarcy: also bis jetzt gabs das (Pfand) noch nie!!! Das wäre völlig neu.
> 
> Merci, aber die Startnummer wird wieder zurückgegeben oder ist das ein Souvenir ? (Ist mein ersteer Marathon - daher die 'blöden' Fragen)
> 
> ...


----------



## Limit83 (23. Juni 2005)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:
			
		

> klaus_winstel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (23. Juni 2005)

Schnellwienix schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich auch noch weiblich, da dürfte das männliche Geschlecht doch etwas mehr Nachsicht zeigen....



Niemals - Ihr wolltet Gleichberechtigung, dann sollt Ihr sie auch haben  

Denke auch, wenn man den Überholvorgang rechtzeitig durch rufen ankündigt, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Andererseits habe ich schon selbst erlebt, dass wenn ich "fahre links vorbei" rufe, der/die Vordermann/frau nach links zieht 

Grüße.


----------



## eDw (23. Juni 2005)

rotwildmarcy schrieb:
			
		

> klaus_winstel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2005)

jenelajens schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> fährt jemand Sonntag früh über/von Frankfurt nach Frammersbach. Mein Kumpel hat sich an der Leiste verletzt und kann daher nicht starten, der hat auch das Auto....  . Daher komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Organisationsdrama nach Frammersbach. Kann ich Sonntags früh irgendwo mitfahren? Fahre 60 km und muss morgens noch Unterlagen abholen.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Wenn du es irgendwie schaffst nach Maintal-Bischofsheim zu kommen könntest du evtl./vielleicht bei uns im Teambus mitfahren! Das müsste ich aber noch abklären ob wir den Bus von unserem Verein überhaupt bekommen und wieviele Leute mitfahren.
Schick mir doch per PM deine Mail-Adresse und ggfls. Handy-Nummer oder sowas....ich versuch mein bestes kann aber nix versprechen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

Gut, daß mit der Startnummer ist erklärt!!!

@Schnellwienix: naja, das ist nicht OK, erstens ist "Platz da *******", und zweitens Beschimpfen sowieso!!! Ich hoffe das ist nicht die Regel, eigentlich gehen doch die meisten Rennen sehr fair ab, ich hab da wirklich ganz wenig Probleme. Weder beim Überholen, noch beim Überholt werden. Klar gabs schon mal den einen oder anderen Wortwechsel (jeder ist ja auch etwas angspannt, da kommt es schon mal zu Äußerungen, die derjenige sonst gar nicht machen würde), aber nie irgendwas schlimmeres.
Es hat sich eigentlich eingebürgert "Links" oder "Rechts" am besten mit vorbei zu rufen, das kennt aber auch nicht jeder, deshalb die von Einheimischer angesprochenen Probleme, die ich auch schon hatte - was solls, nochmal absprechen und dann vorbei.
Ansonsten nehm ich auf alle Rücksicht, ohne Berücksichtigung des Geschlechtes    - seh ich gar nicht ein, meine Freundin "drängelt" gerne mal bergab auch an Jungs vorbei, also sorgt ihr schon alleine für die "Gleichberechtigung".  Umgekehrt machen Mädels oft großzügiger Platz, was man auch mal lobend erwähnen sollte, das ausgemachte Konkurrenzdenken ist wohl bei Männern ausgeprägter


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Juni 2005)

Schnellwienix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so kenne ich das auch! Habe nur letztes Jahr in Frammersbach ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da hat jemand auf dem letzten Trail gerufen "Platz da" und nachdem ich nicht in den Graben gefahren bin, hat mich dieser Fahrer übelst beschimpft..... zudem war es dann auch noch ein Fahrer, der im Trikot des Veranstalters gestartet ist. Außerdem bin ich auch noch weiblich, da dürfte das männliche Geschlecht doch etwas mehr Nachsicht zeigen....



Da kann ich ( männlich ) auch ne nette Anekdote beisteuern.....bin anno 2003 von einem aus der Spitzengruppe der 120er Strecke durch nen Armschubser in die Botanik befördert  und dabei noch blöd angemacht worden. Er hat sich zwar schreienderweise angekündigt und ich hab auch Platz genmacht aber das war ihm wohl nicht schnell genug    

Sorry aber ich hab mir geschworen wenn so was noch mal vorkommt fahr ich, wenns geht, hinterher und....naja, möchte das nicht näher ausführen  

Bin ansonsten ein friedliebender Biker aber das geht zu weit!


----------



## jsweet (23. Juni 2005)

also dann grüßt mal schön wenn ihr überholt ich bin auf der 120 er strecke mit nem schwarzem principia msl pro unterwegs!

wenn ihr links schreit fahr ich nach rechts - und umgekehrt!  

bis sonntag


----------



## eDw (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,
Hier ist nochmal was zu dem Unfall von der Streckenbesichtigung. Das scheint nochmal gut ausgegangen zu sein. Aber schaut euch mal den Helm an, oder zumindest das was davon uebrig blieb!







 ]


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

na dann schaun wir ma
war heute die strecke besichtigen....beine sind ganz gut, ma sehn was am sonntag dann geht.
strecke wird schön staubig sein....jetzt hoff ich nur noch auf 45grad im schatten und alles wird gut  
ach...ne stimmt nicht...da müssen erst noch die baumstämme die quer auf der ersten abfahrt liegen weg geräumt werden, aber ich denk ma dass schaffen die bis dahin  

@edw
danke für den artikel...habs heut gar nicht gesehn...muss ich gleich nochma guggen...aber dass es ein "local" war, war ja fast an zu nehmen....ma guggen ob ich bis sonntag weiss wer genau und wies ihm geht


----------



## signal (23. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> strecke wird schön staubig sein....



nicht wenn noch ein schönes Hitzegewitter kommt


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Juni 2005)

Ich bin für den Staub. Geht zwar auch zwischen die Zähne ist aber doch noch angenehmer als Schlamm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sag ich doch, daß wir eng. Der letztjährige Sieger der Kurzstrecke hat 2:20h gebraucht, ich selbst knapp 2:40h, wenn ich dieses Jahr lang fahre, rechne ich schon mit einer 1. Runde von ca. 3h, soviel Luft sollte ich mir schon lassen. D.h. die ersten der Kurzstrecke werden vmtl. an mir vorbeigehen, damit muß ich mich abfinden. Umgekehrt werden die lezten der Kurzstrecke nach ca. 6h im Ziel sein, d.h. diese werden wieder von der Langstrecke überholt, wobei das nicht allzuviele sein dürften



könnte dann sein das wir fast nebeneinander fahren ! und dann lassen wir einfach keinen durch...egal ob die rechts oder links brüllen

mein plan diesen sonntag sieht ähnlich aus...vor allem weil mich meine allergie bei dem wetter doch ziemlich plagt (n`bischen kälter und/oder regen wär nicht schlecht - aber ich wills mir hier mit euch nicht verderben...)

letztes jahr bin ich die 1.runde in 2:50 gefahren (das wär über 60km in meiner altersklasse bestzeit gewesen...) und wollte eigentlich noch ne 2.anhängen... beim zieldurchlauf hab ich mirs dann doch anderst überlegt-hätte das tempo wahrscheinlich nicht durchhalten können. deshalb diesmal vorgabe auch so 3h für die 1.runde...

joe


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

sollte ich zwei scottfahrer vor mir sehn die nebeneinander fahrn und mich nicht durchlassen fahr ich einfach einen um....ach ne...das macht schon "der chef" vor mir 

das is kein scherz, das macht der wirklich wenns ihm zu bunt wird!
also wenn jemand ruft, macht lieber platz 
das dumme an den startnummern am lenker ist dass ihr nachher nicht mehr seht wer das denn eigentlich war


----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen,

also nach den ganzen Diskussionen ums Überholen werd ich sicherlich noch mehr darauf achten, euch alle vorbeizulassen !  
Wenn mich einer auf der Strecke dumm anmacht gibts halt was zurück   
Und dann möchte ich euch allen ein gutes, sturzfreies Rennen wünschen!! Hoffen wir mal, das der Spessarter Wettergott mitspielt! 

Grüße vom Ghostrider


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

@bikehumanumest: so machen wir es, und wenn Hugo oder der Chef kommt, tun wir so als ob wir Platz machen, und wenn er mitten drin ist wird er geplättet!!!
So einfach kommt man an zwei Scott Fahrern nicht vorbei!!!


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juni 2005)

Es regnet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Und wie   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Regnet es im Spessart auch schon ???? Dann kann ich mir das umrüsten auf die Racing Ralph´s sparen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest: so machen wir es, und wenn Hugo oder der Chef kommt, tun wir so als ob wir Platz machen, und wenn er mitten drin ist wird er geplättet!!!
> So einfach kommt man an zwei Scott Fahrern nicht vorbei!!!



willst du wirklich so trödeln das uns hugo und sein boß einholen könnten ??? dann ist wieder das duschwasser kalt,es wird langsam dunkel, etc...

aber wenn du meinst, machen wir uns den spaß... ich bring ne thermoskanne  kaffee und kuchen mit - zum warten -.

ps: muß dann nur noch mein strike wieder zusammenbauen,ist bis auf den nackten rahmen grad zerlegt,nehm als entweder das bmc oder den neuen racebikerahmen zum rennen (hugo weiß dann auch nicht gleich wo die gefahr droht...)

joe der jetzt weiß warum die scott fahrer immer vor ihm im ziel sind...


----------



## spessarter (24. Juni 2005)

> Es regnet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und wie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bei uns (20 km vor Frammersbach) hat es heute noch nicht geregnet, so wie es derzeit aussieht wird es heute auch nicht mehr regnen. Für die nacht auf Sonntag sagt wetter.com Gewitter vorher, aber die Trefferquote der Wettervorhersage liegt in letzter zeit ohnehin unter 50%.

Ich fahre ohnehin mit Explorer vorne (wg. dem Schotter), und die lass ich auch bei nasser Witterung drauf. Wenns sehr nass sein sollte, werde ich den Racing Ralf hinten auch noch gegen Explorer tauschen. Mit meinem FRO-Bike bringe ich hinten ohnehin kaum Bremskraft auf den Boden...


----------



## jsweet (24. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest: so machen wir es, und wenn Hugo oder der Chef kommt, tun wir so als ob wir Platz machen, und wenn er mitten drin ist wird er geplättet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2005)

Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen, Es gibt keinen Regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

Naja ich schließ mich mal an und hoffe auch das es NICHT regnet!!! Ich hab nämlich die Racing Ralphs schon drauf  - von letzter Woche in Kirchzarten!
Und außerdem hab ich keine Lust meine Kiste mit 6h Matschrennen zu ruinieren!

@jsweet: egal wie das heißt, hauptsache es kommt keiner durch!!!! 

@bikehumanumest: nur wenn sie auch so schnell sind wie sie tun!!! Die müssten dann die Kurzstrecke schon unter 2:30 schaffen!


----------



## Fast Speed (24. Juni 2005)

Das bisschen Gewitterregen macht der Strecke garnichts. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Momentan knochentrocken und durch Staub kaum Sicht über 30 Meter auf machen Abschnitten,  wenn viele fahren.


----------



## jsweet (24. Juni 2005)

na wenn du mit dem helm von deinem benutzerbild fährst erkenn ich dich ja! 


ein kleiner tropfen um den staub zu binden wäre nicht schlecht - muss aber nicht unbedingt sein!


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2005)

Fast Speed schrieb:
			
		

> Das bisschen Gewitterregen macht der Strecke garnichts. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Momentan knochentrocken und durch Staub kaum Sicht über 30 Meter auf machen Abschnitten,  wenn viele fahren.



seh ich ganz genau so.
gestern musste man auf manchen abfahrten 10meter platz zum vordermann lassen weil man einfach die spur nicht mehr gesehn hat

hier, rund 30km vor frammersbach sind schon die ersten tröppfchen runter gekommen...hoffen wir auf ein wenig mehr bis samstag mittag und dann wieder warm


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2005)

Jaja, schon klar.....das Problem mit dem Regen in Deutschland ist, daß, wenn es denn mal im Sommer regnet ( und das kommt leider recht häufig vor ) gleich so extrem ausfällt, sprich Starkregen der auch länger anhalten kann. Ich sach nur Willingen, bis Samstag mittag war die Strecke sehr trocken aber dann......  ....da hat der Regen des Nachmittags&der Nacht ausgereicht um mal wieder ein denkwürdiges Wasser&Schlammfest zu veranstalten.

Auf sowas hab ich echt keinen Bock, dann lieber Staub schlucken als Dreck fressen!

REGEN GO HOME!!F... YOU!!!!


----------



## Flo G. (24. Juni 2005)

Zum Thema regen: Bin zur Zeit mitten in Aschaffenburg. Strahlender Sonnenschein, nur ab und zu ein paar Schleierwölkchen, knapp 30 Grad. 
Gerade mit Kumpel direkt in Frammersbach telefoniert: Das gleiche hier.

Morgen könnten zwar Hitzegewitter drinn sein, normalerweise wird unsere Region aber meist von sämtlichen Unwettern verschont. Wenn irgendwo in München oder in Frankfurt tausende Keller vollaufen, ziehen bei uns oft die Wolken friedlich durch ;-)

Also ich bin sehr, sehr sicher, dass die Strecke am Sonntag sehr trocken bleibt!

Übrigens: Es hat seit glaube ich Anfang Juni nicht mehr geregnet, ein kurzer Gewitterschauer macht dem Boden gar nichts, der Boden schlürft das Wasser nur so rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

@jsweet: nö, mach ich nicht  Den hab ich mal gewonnen und für dieses Bild aufgesetzt, seither fristet er ein Schattendasein auf dem Schrank (dachte immer der wär mal gut für den Bikepark, nur bin ich irgendwie nie dazu gekommen...
Aber blau ist mein Helm schon, wenn das als Erkennung reicht????

Nun ja, etwas regen, sagen wir in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, der sich dann am Samstag morgen verläuft wäre OK, damits wieder einigermaßen abtrocknet - geht das???? Hat irgendjemand beziehungen nach "oben".
Wie gesagt ich bin Frammersbach einmal im Schlamm gefahren, ich könnte eigentlich drauf verzichten...


----------



## spessarter (24. Juni 2005)

wie macht Ihr das mit der Rennverpflegung? Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mein bekannt sehr gut verträgliches Champ-Iso-Pulver in Tütchen abpacken soll und mir nur Wasser geben lassen soll, oder ob ich mir das Iso-Zeug von den Verpflegungsstationen reinziehe...


----------



## phiro (24. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sollte ich zwei scottfahrer vor mir sehn die nebeneinander fahrn und mich nicht durchlassen fahr ich einfach einen um....ach ne...das macht schon "der chef" vor mir
> 
> das is kein scherz, das macht der wirklich wenns ihm zu bunt wird!
> also wenn jemand ruft, macht lieber platz
> das dumme an den startnummern am lenker ist dass ihr nachher nicht mehr seht wer das denn eigentlich war



naja, er selber ist aber auch nicht besser, wie der in Kellerwald am steilen Anstieg Ende der ersten Runde die Gruppe aufgehalten hat, aber platzmachen...niemals  

(wenn du Max meinst, wenn nicht überlies es)


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2005)

nene...max mein ich nicht...aber keine angst, der wird dieses jahr keinen mehr aufhalten....langsam hat er wieder power in den waden...bin ja getern mit ihm die strecke abgefahrn....er rechnet mit 5std.+-5min.

ach...da du dich nicht mehr gemeldet hast hab ich ihm das gästebett angeboten, ich hoff das is okay...was macht eigentlich das knie?


----------



## phiro (24. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ach...da du dich nicht mehr gemeldet hast hab ich ihm das gästebett angeboten, ich hoff das is okay...was macht eigentlich das knie?



klar ist das ok, den Start in Frammersbach hab ich schon vor Monaten abgehakt

meinem Knie gehts wieder besser, fange jetzt wieder mit Intensitätstraining an, aber von ner guten Form bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt (hat man ja am WE beim BL-Lauf in Blankenburg gesehen  )
fahre erst Mitte Juli in St. Märgen (BL) wieder, bis dahin erstmal schön traineren 

na dann mal viel Glück am Sonntag, hau rein (gilt für alle Starter)

gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

@spessarter: ich nehm das Iso zeugs das es in den Verpflegungen gibt, bis jetzt hats mir nicht geschadet, und selbst zusammenmischen während der Fahrt schaff ich nicht . Nö, mein Magen ist da rel. robust, bin bis jetzt noch nie in Probleme geraten mit nicht "gewöhnten" Getränken.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nene...max mein ich nicht...aber keine angst, der wird dieses jahr keinen mehr aufhalten....langsam hat er wieder power in den waden...bin ja getern mit ihm die strecke abgefahrn....er rechnet mit 5std.+-5min.



meint ihr den max f. aus k. ? hab ihm versprochen, im ziel zu warten. fahr ja nur die eine runde und da sollte es tatsächlich klappen, schneller als max auf zwei runden zu sein.
war ja im letzten jahr trotz grippe schneller als der gute alban lakata im ziel


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2005)

jo genau den mein ich  
mach grad seinen "schlafplatz" fertig

die jungs auf der langen starten nur ne halbe stunde vor uns, da müsste man das normal schon hinbekommen vor ihm im ziel zu landen, auch wenn sein puls gestern nicht über 110gekommen ist und das erahnen lässt welche reserven da noch vorhanden sind


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Juni 2005)

ihr mögt mich für verrückt halten, aber wenns nicht allzu heiß ist reicht mir für die 60km eine flasche + bisschen nippen an der verpflegungsstation!

bin grad arg skeptisch gegenüber der veranstaltung wegen der startproblematik....


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn sein puls gestern nicht über 110 gekommen ist ...



hey, den wert 110 kenn ich auch. von meiner ruhepulsmessung am morgen 
  

ihr seid doch irgendwie alle von einem anderen planeten, oder ?   

wie auch immer, viel erfolg allen, ob kurzstrecke oder langstrecke   

auch wenn ihr mich jetzt vermöbelt : eigentlich wäre mir ne schlammschlacht gar nicht so unrecht. hätte ich da doch wenigstens die chance, mit meiner rohloff und meinen gravitys an euch kettenschaltungs- und racing-ralph-fahrern vorbeizuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juni 2005)

naja, die 110 ereiche ich auch schon locker in der Startaufstellung!   
@wisefux, OK Deine Schaltung verschleißt nicht im Schlamm aber Deine  Kette, sämtliche Gelenke, und div. andere Teile leiden auch unter dem Dreck, von Dir mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2005)

ok, meine kette leidet auch, aber sie wird laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen ...
länger als ich mich in kompletter fangopackung auf dem bike halten kann ;-)

na ja, eigentlich bin ich ja bekennender schönwetterfahrer.
aber ein bißchen feuchtigkeit, um den staub zu binden, wäre echt ok.
zu staubig und zu schlammig ist eben nicht das wahre.

aber was hilfts ? wir müssen es nehmen, wie es kommt. und einfach das beste draus machen


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2005)

Jo, wie siehts aus mit den Spessart-Trails? Immer noch staubig   oder schon schlammig?  
Laut Regenradar auf www.wetter.com zieht da gerade ein Regengebiet über euch drüber......


----------



## signal (25. Juni 2005)

Morgen ist das Niederschlagrisiko bei 20% (lt. deinem Wetter.com aber das ändert sich ja minütlich)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39705&fdate=20050626

Heute Abend könnt´s dort a bisserl regnen aber im Moment.   
Aschaffenburg aktuell: Schleierwölkchen und 25 Grad.


----------



## Toni172 (25. Juni 2005)

So Leute,

man sieht sich auf der Strecke, ich bin einer der langsamen 120er. 

Ich fahre jetzt los.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Hugo (25. Juni 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> man sieht sich auf der Strecke, ich bin einer der langsamen 120er.
> 
> ...



wie du fährst jetz los??? ich dachte start wär morgen um 8  

allen miteinander wünsch ich viel spass.
habt alle spass und passt auf eure schädel auf  

werd heute so gegen 6 in frammersbach sein zum startnummern holen, und bei der gelegenheit die strecke evlt. noch ma begutachten, befürchte aber dass es staubig bleibt


----------



## phiro (25. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> jo genau den mein ich
> mach grad seinen "schlafplatz" fertig
> 
> die jungs auf der langen starten nur ne halbe stunde vor uns, da müsste man das normal schon hinbekommen vor ihm im ziel zu landen, auch wenn sein puls gestern nicht über 110gekommen ist und das erahnen lässt welche reserven da noch vorhanden sind



in seinem Alter kommt man doch aber eh nicht mehr über 160 hinaus


----------



## Hugo (25. Juni 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> in seinem Alter kommt man doch aber eh nicht mehr über 160 hinaus



hast du ne ahnung


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2005)

Petrus, ich hasse dich! Komm mir nur zwischen die Finger.....so`n Mist! Hier geht gerade die Welt unter. Boah, wasn Regen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2005)

Und wo bist Du - doch etwa nicht in Frammersbach (oder in der Nähe) ??????
Also ein wenig Regen OK, aber schütten is nicht in Ordnung!!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juni 2005)

Ich wohn 25km entfernt. 
Kurzer Wolkenbruch und das war es. Im Wald ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal der Boden richtig nass geworden


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bist Du - doch etwa nicht in Frammersbach (oder in der Nähe) ??????
> Also ein wenig Regen OK, aber schütten is nicht in Ordnung!!!!



Nee, nich in Frammersbach aber ca. 40 Min. davon entfernt....aber hier hats schon wieder aufgehört und "Blauer Sauser" hat ja schon Entwarnung gegeben....war trotzdem fast 3o MInuten lang richtig böser starker Regen......uff, Glück gehabt, jetzt nur noch die Nacht&morgen vormittag durchhalten und die Sache ist gelaufen. Von mir aus kann es ab ca. 17 Uhr schütten bis es kracht!!!! ( Sorry an diejenigen die dann noch nicht im Ziel sind!!!!)


----------



## spessarter (25. Juni 2005)

Was hast Du denn bis 17.00 Uhr vor? Nimmst Du Festgarnituren und einen Grill mit zum Rennen


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du denn bis 17.00 Uhr vor? Nimmst Du Festgarnituren und einen Grill mit zum Rennen



Na klar, ich stell mich an den Rand und mach die dritte Verpflegungsstelle auf!!  

Nee, ich denke einfach mal daß bis 17 Uhr auch die langsamsten der Langstrecke im Ziel sein dürften, oder? Ich selbst fahr ja die 60, um die Zeit möchte ich auf der Couch zu hause liegen.

So, fahr jetzt bald los, wünsche allen ein sturzfreies Rennen und viel Glück und gute Beine!!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (26. Juni 2005)

jau! war geil!!  

....wir sind erstmal ne viertel stunde vorm startschuss am start eingetroffen dank besch* parkplatz. also ich schätze so position 700.  
die ersten paar hundert ließen sich schon aufm gehweg vor dem ersten anstieg einfangen und bis ich oben war, war ich wahrscheinlich unter den ersten 100. und schon in dem anstieg hab ich n kontakt zu nem netten steppenwolf-fahrer geknüft, der ähnlich drauf war wie ich. bis wir uns gegenseitig diesen abartig harten asphaltanstieg hochgeprügelt hatten(als ich oben war kams mir sogar kurz hoch...)waren wir schon top 40! und es ging weiter vorwärts!

...ich war aber leider so schlau zu meinen, dass ich bei 60km eigentlich nichts essen muss. das ergebnis könnt ihr euch denken: das steile in frammersbach hoch gings noch aber danach hab ich echt ums überleben gekämpft. hungerast par excellence. hat mich dann so 10-15 plätze, was weiß ich wieviele minuten und meinen steppenwolf gekostet.
aber alles in allem wars echt lustig: platz 36(30 AK) und 2:35h oder 36...



und ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (26. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte einen perfekten Startplatz, fast ganz vorne. Dann ist mir eingefallen dass ich ja meinen Transponder mal abgleichen könnte. Also wieder rein in den Ort, durch den Piepser gefahren und zurück. Dann war ich ziemlich weit hinten. Aber genau wie Kurtz habe ich den Gehweg für mich entdeckt und konnte einige Plätze gutmachen. Im ersten Anstieg ist dann dieser wahnsinnige, nichtsessende und kaum trinkende Kurtz an mir vorbeigeschossen mit dem Vermerk ich solle doch mal sein neues Rad bewundern. 
Ja wie denn wenn er mich im Staub stehen lässt?
Bin für meine Verhältnisse gut durchgekommen, habe viel getrunken, kaum gegessen, ging einfach nix runter. 
Irgendwann dann im Ziel eingelaufen, mir den Magen am Futterstand vollgeschlagen, zum Auto gefahren und ab nach Hause. Somit weiss ich meine Platzierung noch gar nicht, muss warten bis sie online ist. 
Zum Rennen: Gut organisiert, gute Verpflegung, langweilige Strecke. War ja pure Autobahn. Das Chaos am Start habe ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt, dass ich von vielen Leuten angeblökt wurde weil ich in den Abfahrten überholt habe, darüber sehe ich hinweg. Wollte ja nicht letzter werden.


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Juni 2005)

So dann will ich mich hier in dem Thread auch zum erstem mal melden. Ich bin auch die 60er gefahren. Meine Zeit waren 2:29:49 und Platz 16 bzw 15 im meiner AK. Aber bei der aller letzten Abfahrt ist mir auf Platz 10 oder 11 liegend die Kette gerissen das hat mich nochmal gut 4-6 Plätze gekostet bzw sicherlich 2-3 min. 

Schade aber trotzdem bin ich super zufrieden mit meinen Ergebniss.

Weiß eigentlich jemand wo heute Abend was im Fernsehen kommt von Frammersbach.


----------



## signal (26. Juni 2005)

Für meinen ersten Marathon war´s super Rennen. Und bis auf nen Krampf in der Wade gegen Ende hin war´s echt klasse. 
Weiß meine Zeit auch noch nicht, wollte dann nur noch was essen, duschen und mich hinlegen.   
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, ging´s absolut fair ab (bei mir jedenfalls).  

Und nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2005)

was soll ich sagen....das frühstück heute morgen mit max F aus K ca 10minuten nachdem er kurz nach 5 bei ir im zimmer stand und meinte"willst nich langsam raus?" hat mich stark an "alte zeiten" erinnert, und das rennen dann irgendwie auch.
beim start hat ma wieder alles gebrannt aber ich konnte ner ganz guten gruppe lange genug folgen um bis zum grabig zu kommen.
die genaue zeit weiss ich noch nicht, sollten ca 2:41 gewesen sein aber zumindest war ich erster aus in unsrer teamwertung...hätte die gabel nicht irgendwann schlapp gemacht wär evtl. noch n bischen mehr gegangen, aber dafür dass ich momentan nicht fit bin is das n ganz gutes ergebnis.
jetz muss ich nur noch das doofe trikot (grösse M, noch verpackt) loswerden...wenns jemand will soll ers sagen


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2005)

Boah, was seid ihr denn ales für Tiere????  2:35, 2:41,2:29.....da kann ich nur erstaunt zur Seite treten und applaudieren  

Meiner einer fand die Strecke wie immer ( zum 7.Mal dabei ) alles andere als langweilig, HALLOO???  wo gibts denn Trails,Waldwege mit/ohne Wurzeln,Schotter und auch nen bisschen Asphalt in derart rascher Reihenfolge? Außer St.Ingbert und Wombach fällt mir da nicht viel ein.

Stimmung einzigartig ( Grabig und überhaupt    ), Verpflegung superspitze ( es gibt nur sehr wenige MA`s bei denen auch Otto Normalbiker Trinkflaschen&Verpflegung angereicht bekommt, ist ja sonst das Privileg der Profis )Orga perfekt.....was will man mehr?

Meine Zeit auf der 60er : 3:28:48, 338er in der AK. Damit habe ich meine persönliche Bestzeit von 2001, 3:26:49 um nicht ganz 2 Minuten verpasst. Schade, hätte klappen können wenn ich nicht so weit hinten gestanden hätte.

Egal, nächstes Jahr wieder und da peile ich die 3:20 an!!

Großes dickes Lob an die Frammersbacher!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2005)

Bezgl.Fernsehen hab ich das gefunden:

_Die nächsten Sendungen am Sonntag, den 26. Juni, von 22.45 bis 23.00 Uhr 
Aus dem Studio Franken

Triathlon
17. Rothsee Triathlon

Rad/Mountainbike
EM in Frammersbach, 9. Internationaler Spessart-Bike-Marathon

Moderation: Charly Hilpert _


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Juni 2005)

Ich fands nur geil. Stimmung am Grabig A T E M B E R A U B E N D ! ! !
Mit meiner Zeit bin ich auch zufrieden 3:20:09 263er AK
Nächstes Jahr wird die 3 Stundenmarke anvisierd.


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, was seid ihr denn ales für Tiere????  2:35, 2:41,2:29.....da kann ich nur erstaunt zur Seite treten und applaudieren



danke, das is balsam für die geschundene seele  
ich würd sagen, wir sehn uns dann alle wieder in wombach, oder?


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2005)

nun, dann will ich auch mal ne "normale" zeit zum besten geben    
bin mit 3:16 h super zufrieden !
diese zeit zeigt mir deutlich, wie krass der unterschied zwischen fit und unfit ist. im letzten jahr für ich mit grippe etwas über 4 h ! das waren mehr als 45 min langsamer als heute im gesunden zustand !

die orga und stimmung waren wie immer hervorragend, aber die strecke kann einfach schwierigkeitstechnisch nicht mit wombach mithalten.
ich fand sogar den "hardtailschütteldichdurchindex" in kiedrich deutlich höher als heute hier in frammersbach.

hat mir trotzdem super gut gefallen. nur leider hab ich paola p. nicht gesehen    

glückwunsch an alle finisher und die jungs mit ihren top-zeiten. allen voran max, der auf der 120 er einen bombenzeit gefahren ist. respekt


----------



## Poppei (26. Juni 2005)

Habe von einem Kumpel eben erzählt bekommen, dass bei HR auch eben schon was  Im TV lief.

War schon der Hammer. Mit meiner Leistung muss ich auch zufrieden sein. Umstände entsprechend. Bin eigentlich nur wegen Grabig mitgefahren, und der Tatsache, dass es eine EM ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2005)

wir wollen zahlen sehn, wir wollen zahlen sehn, wir woll'n wir wollen zahlen sehn  

bist du denn auch die lange gefahrn?
das erste ma frammersbach gefahrn?


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2005)

Hmm, alle sind die 60er gefahren und ich Depp quäl mich zum ersten mal durch die 120km, aber ich bin äußerst zufrieden, meine 1. Rund war genauso schnell wie letztes jahr die kurze, und die 2. Rund nur 10min langsamer, was durch den 1. Anstieg im Gelände statt auf Asphalt ja quasi zwangsläufig ist. Außerdem war ich ne halbe Stunde unter meinem gesetzen Ziel, also alles palleti. Nur müde bin ich, und daß nicht schlecht, mußte ja auch schon um 4:00 Uhr aufstehen...
Aber heut hat man mal gesehe, was die Profis so fahren, und noch dazu die ganze Biker aus dem Ausland, ist doch anders als die "normalen" Mittelgebirgsmarathons, da gehen ruckzuck die Plätze flöten...


----------



## spessarter (26. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte mir drei Ziele gesetzt: 1.) Ankommen 2.) zwei gleich gute Rundenzeiten fahren 3.) unter 7 h bleiben - was soll ich sagen - die erste Runde 3:10 (nach Tacho) und im Ziel nach 6:28 (nach Tacho). Es war der Hammer, mein bestes Mountainbikeerlebnis bislang. Frage: Darf ich mich nun 283 bester Mountainbiker Europas nennen?


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2005)

Ja, also ich bin damit einverstanden, wenn für mich das gleiche gilt   
Wäre dann allerdings vor Dir - ist das OK???


----------



## spessarter (26. Juni 2005)

Das hast Du Dir verdient


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2005)

Naja, ich spürs in den Knochen!!! War aber echt brutal, wie die Leute den Berg hoch sind; zumindest in der ersten Runde   , zum Schluß hin sind doch einige langsamer geworden...


----------



## Poppei (26. Juni 2005)

Hab mein schlechtestes Ergebnis überhaupt erzielt. Tiefpunktstimmung


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2005)

Naja, es gibt gute und schlechte Tage, da muß man durch. Und außerdem hat das jeder mal, ich dieses Jahr auch schon, am Gardasee war ich erklältet, das Ergebniss entsprechend, wollte erst gar nicht mitfahren, dachte dann aber mal wenigstens die neue Strecke begutachten. Gibt schlimmeres!


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Juni 2005)

Hatte mich bei dem Regen am Vorabend auf ein Schlammrennen eingestellt, ist aber zum Glück keins geworden   
Mit der Zeit bin ich auch zufrieden: Wenn ich 5-10 Min. für meinen bei der letzten Trailabfahrt zum Grabig erlittenen Plattfuß abziehe, komme ich auf 2:57, eine Steigerung um 20 Min. zum Vorjahr    
Ansonsten bin ich mit Plattfuß mit 3:05 in der Liste aufgeführt   

Meine Bewertungen des Rennens

Orga 2+
Zuschauer 2 (am Grabig 1 mit Sternchen   )
Verpflegung 1-2
Strecke 1-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (26. Juni 2005)

Mein Gott was seit ihr denn für "Flitzpipen" ;-)

Bei mir war es eigentlich auch ok, außer das sich meine alte Gabel sehr gesträubt hat in die Downhills zu gehen...dies hatte leider ein verlangsamtes Tempo in den Abfahrten zur Folge. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich mehr Schläge vom Boden abbekommen habe als die Beschaffenheit überhaupt hergegeben hat..schade, sonst hätt ich echt noch was gut machen können.
Meine Arme sind jetzt noch total "knitterig" ;-)

Strecke war auch ok aber ich freu mich schon wieder auf Wombach, dann mit neuem Mtb...*freu*


----------



## drivingghost (27. Juni 2005)

So, jetzt bin ich informiert.
60 km, 02:49:38
Rang 101 (AK 79)

Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt bin ich informiert.
> 60 km, 02:49:38
> Rang 101 (AK 79)
> 
> Damit kann ich gut leben.


 Ach Du bist das ? Hast am Start genau hinter mir gestanden (Hatte mit einem Freund das "Touren rund um Hanau" -Trikot mit Eisbär an. Im Ziel warst Du dann unbedeutende 50 Minuten vor mir... 

Ich hab mich gegenüber dem Vorjahr 10 Minuten verbessert. Ist ok für mich. Nächstes dann wieder 10 Minuten....


----------



## drivingghost (27. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du bist das ? Hast am Start genau hinter mir gestanden (Hatte mit einem Freund das "Touren rund um Hanau" -Trikot mit Eisbär an. Im Ziel warst Du dann unbedeutende 50 Minuten vor mir...
> 
> Ich hab mich gegenüber dem Vorjahr 10 Minuten verbessert. Ist ok für mich. Nächstes dann wieder 10 Minuten....



Hättest ja mal was sagen können, wir aus dem Forum beißen ja schliesslich nicht.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2005)

Hab mir grad mal die Ergebnisslisten angeschaut. Respekt Max F. aus K. hat wirklich ein super Zeit gefahren, hat grad mal 17min auf den Europameister verloren und mir gut 40min aufgepackt   Naja, der gute ist auch 10 Jahre jünger als ich


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Darf ich mich nun 283 bester Mountainbiker Europas nennen?


Darfst du  Mein fetter Respekt geht an die jungs und Mädels, die da unter 7h durch sind.  Ich war 7:30 unterwegs, in der zweiten Runde hab ich doch abgebaut, bin aber recht zufrieden.
War auf jedenfall wiedermal ein super organisiertes Event im Spessart. Wetter hat auch optimal gepasst - was will man mehr.

na dann sieht man sich beim Keiler, oder? matthias

PS: Der Held des Tages ist für mich der Typ, der die Langdistanz mit dem Crosser gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir grad mal die Ergebnisslisten angeschaut. Respekt Max F. aus K. hat wirklich ein super Zeit gefahren, hat grad mal 17min auf den Europameister verloren und mir gut 40min aufgepackt   Naja, der gute ist auch 10 Jahre jünger als ich



frechheit, so konnte das ja nicht klappen mit unserer taktik... bist ja schneller wie angekündigt gefahren...!!!

ich hab mich dagegen (gezwungenermaßen) an meinen plan gehalten, 1.runde 2:55 zweite runde 3h und bin knapp unter 6 stunden geblieben...

wenn ich nicht zwischen 70 und 80 km mein übliches 3,5 stunden loch gehabt hätte...

altersplazierung lizenz em 10. ist ok,insgesamt war mir die strecke ein wenig zu untechnisch aber insgesamt doch nett, aber salzkammergut,bad wildbad, neustadt,etc. kommen ja noch...

in 2 jahren fährst du ja auch in meiner (rentner)klasse,da kannst du dann abräumen mit deiner zeit... 5:30 super...es gratuliert:






joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2005)

@bikehumanumest: ja, ich war zu schnell, ich gebs zu, aber es fiel mir extrem schwer die 1. Runde venünftig anzugehen, alle gingen vorbei wie die Wahnsinnigen, allerdings sind auch viele in der 2. Runde deutlich langsamer geworden. Ich habe die 1. Runde so schnell gefahren wie letztes Jahr die 60km Strecke, das hätte auch schief gehen können, der letzte Berg war hart und ich mußte mich schon quälen, aber es hat sich auch gelohnt. Naja außerdem hatte ich einen Kumpel aus meinem Team bei mir (übrigends Deine Altersklasse - also genau 2 Jahre älter als ich) der hat einfach nicht langsam machen wollen    (die Ratte) und ich wollte nicht nachgeben   am Grabig hat er mir dann doch über eine Minute abgenommen, ich kam da einfach nicht mehr mit...
Naja, 10. Platz in der Lizenz ist doch was, noch dazu bei der versammelten Konkurenz, da kann ich auch nur gratulieren!!!    Und ob ich in 7 Jahren noch so gut drauf bin wie Du ist die Frage!!!
Wir sehen uns dann evtl. in Wildbad und Neustadt, die werde ich auch beide fahren. Wobei ob Wildbad so gut wir, keine Ahnung, letzes Jahr war ne Katastrophe, totaler Scheiß, keine Trails, keine Technik und dann noch falsche Angaben bzgl. Strecke und Höhenmeter. Übrigends genau deshalb war die EM in Frammersbach, hätte ursprünglich in Wildbad sein sollen - Gott sei Dank wurde das geändert, die Frammersbacher Organisation war mal wieder super!!!
Neustadt wird so technisch bleiben, solange der Streckendesigner bleibt, da hab ich vollstes Vertrauen!!!


----------



## jsweet (27. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mir drei Ziele gesetzt: 1.) Ankommen 2.) zwei gleich gute Rundenzeiten fahren 3.) unter 7 h bleiben - was soll ich sagen - die erste Runde 3:10 (nach Tacho) und im Ziel nach 6:28 (nach Tacho). Es war der Hammer, mein bestes Mountainbikeerlebnis bislang. Frage: Darf ich mich nun 283 bester Mountainbiker Europas nennen?



Gleiche Ziele hatte ich auch! Bin die erste Runde in 3:01 durchgeballert ( hat mich selbst gewundert)! Im Ziel war ich dann mit 6:22! Hatte vor der ersten verpflegung der zweiten Runde meinen Durchhänger! Konnte mich dann aber wieder aufrappeln! Für mich war es auch das bisher beste rennen; da ich auch volkommen unerwartet vor meinen Teamkollegen im ziel war!

Fazit: Es war hart, aber gut!

bis nächtes jahr!


----------



## Limit83 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Gratulation an die Organisation, wiedermal eine klasse Veranstaltung! Bin mit meiner Zeit von 5h 16min super zufrieden, auch wenn damit "nur" ein 65. Platz drin war. Auch war die Pia Sundstedt letzte Woche in Kirchzarten noch hinter mir. Scheinbar hat sie die Woche noch etwas Techniktraining genossen...     
Gruß Limit!


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Juni 2005)

Hut ab!!! Das ist doch ne super Zeit, und die Mädels haben wohl heimlich trainiert, hatte auch noch nie so viele vor mir!!!       Aber das ist halt ne EM, da gehts um einiges, und es sind mehr Pros da als  bei einem "normalen" Marathon.


----------



## rotwildmarcy (27. Juni 2005)

Weiss eigentlich wer ob jemand ernsthaft zu Schaden gekommen ist ? 

Ein paar Leute haben sich da ja mächtig abgeschossen.... und der Hubschrauber ist auch mal geflogen...

Woll'n wir mal das beste hoffen....

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## phiro (27. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Gratulation an die Organisation, wiedermal eine klasse Veranstaltung! Bin mit meiner Zeit von 5h 16min super zufrieden, auch wenn damit "nur" ein 65. Platz drin war. Auch war die Pia Sundstedt letzte Woche in Kirchzarten noch hinter mir. Scheinbar hat sie die Woche noch etwas Techniktraining genossen...
> Gruß Limit!



74. Platz !?!

Sind da noch soviele dazwischengerutscht?

Bist du mit der Blaza zusammengefahren, die war ja nur kurz hinter dir im Ziel?
Aber 5:09h ist für ne Frau schon der Wahnsinn


----------



## jsweet (27. Juni 2005)

bei der zweiten abfahrt (glaube ich) war einer mitten auf der stecke gelegen und hat verdammt böse ausgesehen!

vor einem kumpel von mir hat sich einer in richtung wald verabschiedet und hat sich das bein gebrochen!

hoffe es geht allen beteiligten wieder einigermaßen gut!

trotzdem muss ich sagen: wie manche im trail überholt haben   

als mich einer der führenden von der 60er runde am grabig überholt hat - war er sogar so nett mich nich zur seite weg- sondern ein wenig anzuschieben!


----------



## Limit83 (27. Juni 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> 74. Platz !?!
> 
> Sind da noch soviele dazwischengerutscht?
> 
> ...


Ja, insgesamt, aber in der EM-Wertung halt 9 Plätze besser...   
Die Blaza hab ich an der letzten großen Verpflegung aufgefahren. Wusste nit wer das ist, aber das Trikot gefiel mir    und da musste ich ein Kommentar dazu loslassen. Ja, und daraufhin hatte ich sie dann an meinem Hinterrad kleben...


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Juni 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> bei der zweiten abfahrt (glaube ich) war einer mitten auf der stecke gelegen und hat verdammt böse ausgesehen!
> 
> als mich einer der führenden von der 60er runde am grabig überholt hat - war er sogar so nett mich nich zur seite weg- sondern ein wenig anzuschieben!



ja den ersten,den du gesehen hast,haben wir erstverarztet... ist direkt vor mir gestürzt...hatte kopfverletzungen und aus allen möglichen öffnungen kam blut raus,kein schöner anblick - bin die nächsten abfahrten dann noch vorsichtiger als ich die eh angehe weitergefahren...

hoffe das es ihm wieder einigermaßen geht-wenn jemand was genaueres weiß ???

dann hat es noch einen direkt beim start schwer hingelegt,hat meine frau berichtet,sie tipt auf schulterverletzung...

überhaupt sind die startszenen inzwischen fast schon als kriminell zu bezeichnen...ich weiß nicht was einige da in der birne haben bzw. nicht haben...

ich verweise da auch auf die nette aktion in riva als ich in die begrenzungsgitter gedrückt worden bin-da hört der spaß auf...

ich tippe mal,das sind wahrscheinlich genau die leute, die nach 80km beleidigt kucken wenn man sie am anstieg auf dem großen blatt überholt,weil man sich die kräfte etwas vernünftiger eingeteilt hat.

und zu dem leader der 60er : wenn er das orange parketreus trikot anhatte wars benni jörges , der ist halt gut drauf und hat auch noch gewonnen... (wahrscheinlich weil ich ihm kurz vor dem ziel von meinem cola abgegeben hatte / quatsch, der ist auch ohne cola schnell genug)

joe, etwas sauer,nach den letzten vorkommnissen...und ich hab das gefühl es wird immer mehr wie im straßenverkehr gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jsweet (27. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe mal,das sind wahrscheinlich genau die leute, die nach 80km beleidigt kucken wenn man sie am anstieg auf dem großen blatt überholt,weil man sich die kräfte etwas vernünftiger eingeteilt hat.




ich war auf jeden fall fasziniert   wie die (führungsgruppe 60 km) da rauf gestochen sind! so schnell könnte ich noch nichtmal fahren wenn ich unten starten würde!


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, insgesamt, aber in der EM-Wertung halt 9 Plätze besser...
> Die Blaza hab ich an der letzten großen Verpflegung aufgefahren. Wusste nit wer das ist, aber das Trikot gefiel mir    und da musste ich ein Kommentar dazu loslassen. Ja, und daraufhin hatte ich sie dann an meinem Hinterrad kleben...



ja , ja das trikot hat dir gefallen ... nennt man das teil mit dem man auf dem sattel sitzt jetzt trikot ???

und wenn das so ist:hatte auch des öfteren nette trikots vor mir...

und: vielleicht hat ihr dein "trikot" ja auch gefallen und sie ist deshalb hinter dir geblieben ???

und hoffentlich versteht das jetzt keiner falsch...bin ja glücklich verheiratet

joe


----------



## eDw (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,
so nun endlich bin ich wider online. Auch hier mein Senft.

Nach dem ich die letzten Wochen gemerkt hatte, dass mein Vorbereitung fuer die Langstrecke eigendlich nicht genug war, bin ich trotzdem auf der 120 er gestartet um zu sehen was geht und da ich keine Bock hatte mit 1600 Bikern auf die 60er zu starten.

Die erste Runde lief im Plan  mit 3:30 und ich fuehlte mich super. Auf der zweiten Runde hatte ich dann nicht mehr so viel Spass und als ich nicht mehr laecheln konnte hab ich im dritten Anstieg auf der 2ten Runde aufgehoert.

Dennoch hatte ich bis dahin super Spass und es war eine tolle Veranstaltung.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (27. Juni 2005)

@edw
müssen wieder bissi grundlage zusammen machen  

ma was anderes....wie wärs denn wenn man zwecks bildertausch sich ma austauscht?
ich wiess z.b. dass die freundin von tboy im grabig eigentlich nur permanent auf den auslöser gedrückt hat.
es werden sicher noch mehr leute bilder gemacht haben, und die könnte man dann ja evtl. austauschen.

also wenn jemand siene bilder durchguggt und irgendwann ma die startnummer 2363 sieht, möge er mir bitte bescheid geben.
ach...und das trikot steht immer noch zum verkauf


----------



## rotwildmarcy (27. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @edw
> 
> 
> ma was anderes....wie wärs denn wenn man zwecks bildertausch sich ma austauscht?
> ...



Das find ich pauschal eine super Idee - Ich gucke mal durch welche Startnummern bei uns  zu finden sind... - Wenn jemand 2024 aufm Knipser hat bitte Bescheid


----------



## Limit83 (27. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ja , ja das trikot hat dir gefallen ... nennt man das teil mit dem man auf dem sattel sitzt jetzt trikot ???
> 
> und wenn das so ist:hatte auch des öfteren nette trikots vor mir...
> 
> ...


Um auf das Hinterteil zu achten war ich leider schon zu sehr im Vollrausch...    und so schön sind unsere Trikots leider auch nicht - im Gegensatz zu den Rädern...   

Ich werfe mal noch die Startnummern 354, 355 und 356 in den Raum. Leider waren wir alle unterwegs und sind auch durchgefahren, so dass keiner von uns Bilder machen konnte. Wäre also nett wenn jemand...


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ja den ersten,den du gesehen hast,haben wir erstverarztet... ist direkt vor mir gestürzt...hatte kopfverletzungen und aus allen möglichen öffnungen kam blut raus,kein schöner anblick



Ach du shice!   
Leute, passt auf euch auf, selbst wenn ihr damit euer Geld verdienen würdet, wärs das nicht wert!


----------



## spessarter (27. Juni 2005)

in unserer Zeitung "Main-Echo" stand heute, dass die Rettungskräfte insgesamt 8 verletzte Biker in die Krankenhäuser bringen mussten. Das ist imho gar nicht so ein schlechter Schnitt - natürlich für die Betroffenen schlimm, aber bei 2500 Fußballern passiert statistisch jeden Sonntag mit Sicherheit mehr. Wegen dem Biken war ich noch keinen Tag so verletzt, dass ich nicht arbeiten konnte. Wegen Fußballspielen schon insgesamt ca. drei Monate in 7 Jahren.


----------



## kupfermark (27. Juni 2005)

Ich fands auch ne geile Veranstaltung, war so ziemlich der Höhepunkt meiner bisherigen MTB-Karriere, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt!!

Das mit den Bildern find ich auch ne gute Idee. Vielleicht kann mal jemand welche in irgendein Online-Album uploaden, für mich wären Nr 1920 und 1921 ganz interessant.

Mal was anderes: Auf der Heimfahrt auf der A7 gabs nen Unfall mit nem Fahrer von der Langdistanz. Er hatte nen blauen Bus, ihm ist offensichtlich ein Reifen geplatzt und dann hat er sich mind. einmal überschlagen. Als wir vorbeigefahren sind, war er schon am Strassenrand und wurde versorgt. Das Bike mit Nr. war noch hinten angeschnallt, deshalb weiss ich, dass es ein Teilnehmer war. Hoffentlich gehts dem wieder gut.. Weiss irgendjemand was??

 Gruss Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (28. Juni 2005)

Ok, wenn jemand Fotos mit der 2304 findet, ich nehme sie gerne


----------



## rothrunner (28. Juni 2005)

Mein Rennen war so lala....

2 Kilometer vor dem Ziel ist mir die Kette gerissen. Ein suuuper fairer Biker mit der Startnummer 2056 hat mich am Arm ins Ziel geschleppt. Obwohl er selbst am Ende war hat er sich für mich aufgeopfert. Alle Achtung und dickes Lob an Werner Steffen aus Bad Königshofen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Falls es von unserer Zeilankunft Bilder gibt, laßt es mich wissen!
Der Mann hat ein Bild mit dickem Rahmen verdient!

Startnummer 1725 und 2056!

Ich habe erfahren, dass es acht schwerer Verletzte gegeben hat. Einer davon mußte wegen schwerer Kopfverletzungen mit dem Heli in die Klinik gebracht werden. Ein Biker hat sich angeblich die Hüfte gebrochen und dann gab es noch div. Schulter, Arm- und Beinbrüche. Allen Verletzten gute Besserung!   

Bilder und einen Bericht gibt es am Ende der Woche auf unserer HP!


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

Naja, das mit den Bildern ist ne gute Idee, die von firstfotofactory haben nämlich keins von mir gemacht   wenn also jemand 309 findet, wär das super!!!
Naja, die Starts sind echt übel, wobei die Langstrecke wirklich besser war als letztes Jahr die Kurzstrecke - aber so richtig wohl ist mir dabei nie. Ich frag mich was die ******* soll, bei 120km Strecke auf den ersten Metern so ein Chaos zu verursachen?!? Da krachts wirklich des öfteren, bin immer froh wenn ich da heil durch bin. Wenns drauf ankommt geb ich auch nach, und lass denjenigen vor, ist mir ne Freude ihn später am Berg wieder zu überholen!!! Naja ist schön, wenn man sowas hört, wie das Abschleppen ist Ziel, aber im großen und ganzen mach ich auch mehr gute als schlechte Erfahrunge, hab schonmal ne Kartusche bekommen, als ich mit dem 2. Platten (und damals nur einer Patrone) liegenblieb!
Allerdings hat meine Freundin gemeckert, sie wollte um den Stausee rum in den Windschatten von einem 2Meter Mann, der fand das aber nicht lustig und wollte, daß sie vor fährt, als sie das nicht gemacht hat, ist er einfach losgestochen, damit sie nicht dranbleiben kann und hat später wieder langsam gemacht! Wo bleibt hier die Höflichkeit gegenüber dem schwachen Geschlecht???


----------



## m.a.t. (28. Juni 2005)

@all, meine Startnummer war 303. Anscheinend war die etwas geknickt, denn auf firstfotofactory ist kein Bild von mir mit dabei, die Startnummer 301 taucht dafür 10mal auf.  
Allen Verletzten gute Besserung. Im Ziel habe ich einen gesehen, der mit der Trage weggebracht wurde, wahrscheinlich Kreislauf. Auf der Strecke hatte sich einer übelst abgelegt kurz vor der Bayerischen Schanz. Das sah nicht gut aus, waren aber schon ne Menge hilfsbereite Biker zur Stelle.

@edw, mach dir nix draus, ging mir letztes Jahr ähnlich. Da haben mich extremste Rückenschmerzen aus dem Rennen gekickt. Frammerbach gibts nächstes Jahr wieder, da nimmst du Revanche.

Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## rotwildmarcy (28. Juni 2005)

So, ich hab mal ein kleines Online-Fotoalbum bereitgestellt.
Ist nix dolles - aber funktioniert.

Jeder kann dort seine Bilder hochladen / runterladen wenn er mag.

Einfach unten auf Admin klicken und das passwort 'admin' eingeben.
Dann kann man Bilder hochladen.

So kann zwar auch jeder alles löschen aber ich denke das hier nur gut gesinnte Leute am Start sind. Also Viel Spaß damit !


Die Adresse : http://www.flagpen.com/marathon/index.php

Gruß
rotwildmarcy


----------



## uphill freak (28. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> in unserer Zeitung "Main-Echo" stand heute, dass die Rettungskräfte insgesamt 8 verletzte Biker in die Krankenhäuser bringen mussten. Das ist imho gar nicht so ein schlechter Schnitt - natürlich für die Betroffenen schlimm, aber bei 2500 Fußballern passiert statistisch jeden Sonntag mit Sicherheit mehr. Wegen dem Biken war ich noch keinen Tag so verletzt, dass ich nicht arbeiten konnte. Wegen Fußballspielen schon insgesamt ca. drei Monate in 7 Jahren.


So einen ******* hab ich ja noch nie gehört! Hier war nur die Rede von denen die im Krankenhaus gelandet sind. Von Fleischwunden, Abschürfungen usw. sag der Artikel gar nix. Davon gabs mehr als genug. Ich persönlich hab auf jeder Abfahrt verletzte Biker gesehen. 
Die Bilanz finde ich sehr traurig und kann die unkontrollierte Fahrweise von vielen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Das schlimme ist das diese Leute nicht nur sich, sondern auch die gefährden, die sie überholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwildmarcy (28. Juni 2005)

d-n-s schrieb:
			
		

> So einen ******* hab ich ja noch nie gehört! Hier war nur die Rede von denen die im Krankenhaus gelandet sind. Von Fleischwunden, Abschürfungen usw. sag der Artikel gar nix. Davon gabs mehr als genug. Ich persönlich hab auf jeder Abfahrt verletzte Biker gesehen.
> Die Bilanz finde ich sehr traurig und kann die unkontrollierte Fahrweise von vielen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Das schlimme ist das diese Leute nicht nur sich, sondern auch die gefährden, die sie überholen!



Das stimmt schon aber die 99,9% der fairen Fahrer muss man auch mal sehr loben!

Mich selbst hat's auch geschmissen (auf einem geraden Stück aus eigener Dummheit) und sofort haben bestimmt 5 Mann angehalten und geholfen mein Rad wieder aufzurichten und sich nach meinem Zustand zu erkundigen. Das find ich super !!!


----------



## spessarter (28. Juni 2005)

> So einen ******* hab ich ja noch nie gehört!


Wo ist Dein Problem? Ich hätte vor dem Rennen bei 2500 Teilnehmern aus dem Bauch heraus mit deutlich mehr Verletzen gerechnet. Das sind ganze 0,32 % ! Fleisch- und Schürfwunden sind natürlich nicht mitgerechnet. Wenn Du Anst vor Schürfwunden hast, solltest Du besser zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## schuessler1412 (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich war am Sonntag nicht vor Ort.
Hab mir aber grad die Bilder auf main-netz.de angeschaut.

Wer Interesse hat hier der Link:

http://www.main-netz.de/treffpunkt/diasow_neu/


Viele Grüße
Ciao 

Christian


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. Juni 2005)

Ja, Frammersbach war wirklich wieder eine super Veranstaltung. Hatte mich für meine Verhältnisse gut vorbereitet (60 km), hoch motiviert ins Rennen gegangen, Grabig komplett mit Gänsehaut gefahren. Echt der Wahnsinn. Leider hatte ich am Staubecken oben einen Nagel im Hinterreifen (allerdings sehr hilfreiche Zuschauer   ), und bei der Steilabfahrt vorm Grabig hab ich gemerkt, das die gute HS33 Öl verliert und somit auch Bremsdruck....  Bin dann noch zum Grabig geschlichen, alles bergauf gegeben um dann die restlichen Kilometer bergab im Laufschritt in Angriff zu nehmen, weil ich unbedingt ankommen wollte. Ich hab versucht, so gut wie möglich die Strecke freizuhalten und keinen zu behindern, doch ein einziger spezieller Mitfahrer an geschätzter Position 800 meinte wohl, er käme durch mich nicht rechtzeitig ans Ziel   .Mein Ziel, unter 4h und noch vorm Europameister anzukommen hat mit 3:58 hingehauen...  War aber doch recht enttäuscht, weil mich die Defekthexe das erste Mal erwischt hat und dann gleich zweimal. Denke, ne 3:30 wär drin gewesen für meinen ersten 60iger. Aber ich freu mich auf nächstes Jahr. Fährt jemand in Biebergemünd/Rossbach mit? Wünsch euch allen noch 'ne gute, sturzfreie Saison!  
Grüße vom Ghostrider.....und lasst die Kette rechts...


----------



## uphill freak (28. Juni 2005)

@rotwildmarcy:
Zweifellos waren die allermeisten Fahrer in Frammersbach fair und haben sich einwandfrei verhalten. Allerdings war sicherlich der Anteil der 'anderen' höher als üblich!


----------



## rotwildmarcy (28. Juni 2005)

d-n-s schrieb:
			
		

> @rotwildmarcy:
> Zweifellos waren die allermeisten Fahrer in Frammersbach fair und haben sich einwandfrei verhalten. Allerdings war sicherlich der Anteil der 'anderen' höher als üblich!



Da kann ich nicht mitreden - War mein erster Marathon .... (aber nicht mein letzter   )


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

@rotwildmarcy: super, hoffentlich kommen viele Bilder!!!! Naja, so hab ich vor 4 Jahren auch angefangen, das ganze kann aber zur Sucht werden!!! Inzwischen fahre ich schon 8-10 Marathons im Jahr, und auch mal die Langstrecken (was ich früher für unmöglich gehalten habe)


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

@schuessler1412: super Tip, sehr schöne und viele Bilder, nur wieder (fast) keins von mir (naja einmal so halb im Hintergrund), aber echt schöne Impressionen!!!


----------



## rotwildmarcy (28. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @rotwildmarcy: super, hoffentlich kommen viele Bilder!!!! Naja, so hab ich vor 4 Jahren auch angefangen, das ganze kann aber zur Sucht werden!!! Inzwischen fahre ich schon 8-10 Marathons im Jahr, und auch mal die Langstrecken (was ich früher für unmöglich gehalten habe)



Hätte ich nicht das unglaubliche Erlebnis 'Grabig' geniessen dürfen würde ich die Schinderei glaub ich nicht nochmal auf mich nehmen,aber das war echt der absolute Hammer. Vorher auf'm letzten Loch gepfiffen und auf einmal konnte ich da im Wiegetritt hochfliegen... Da sieht man mal wieviel Kopfarbeit dahinter steckt....


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @schuessler1412: super Tip, sehr schöne und viele Bilder, nur wieder (fast) keins von mir (naja einmal so halb im Hintergrund), aber echt schöne Impressionen!!!



immer positiv denken : warst halt zu schnell ...


joe (bin schön langsam gefahren und siehe da : 2bilder guckst du z.b.hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

Und somit hast Du eine durchaus wichtige Erkenntnis - nicht nur die Beine fahren, sondern der Kopf auch!!!         
Im Ernst, das wird oft unterschätzt; wobei ich mich immer wieder unterwegs frage für was die Schinderei, 10min im Ziel wird dann allerdings der nächste Marathon geplant!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

@bikehumanumest: argggggghhhhh   Das ist nicht fair!!! Wer sich quält sollte auch Bilder bekommen  Aber es gibt ja auch eines von mir, nur halt nicht soooo toll...




hinten mit dem blauen Helm


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Juni 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand in Biebergemünd/Rossbach mit? Wünsch euch allen noch 'ne gute, sturzfreie Saison!
> Grüße vom Ghostrider.....und lasst die Kette rechts...



Werde dort wieder mitfahren. Habe mir zwar dort letztes Jahr das rechte Sprunggelenk gebrochen, aber die Strecke ist wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## andi2000 (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo  

Meine Zeit 3:23 .Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung    
War meine erste Fahrt in Frammersbach.
Was mich interessieren würde ist:Wieviel Aufwand müsstet ihr betreiben um Eure Zeit zu erreichen?Sprich:Wieviel Kilometer seit ihr in diesem Jahr gefahren?
Ich hatte 2000km bis zum Rennen.Müsste ich bessere Zeit erreichen?Wie wirkt sich das Fahrergewicht auf die Zeit aus?Ich wiege 97kg bei 193cm Körperlänge(Bin nicht übergewichtig).Sind Fahrer mit gewicht um 95 Kg überhaupt in der Lage unter 3 Stunden zu kommen?Oder haben nur die Leute eine Chance die max. 80 kg wiegen?

Würde  mich sehr über Eure Meinungen und Antworten freuen.

ciao Andi


Ps:Natürlich gibts von mir auch keine Bilder   .Meine Nr.1016


----------



## kupfermark (28. Juni 2005)

Ich hab knapp 3:15 gebraucht und war auch sehr zufrieden, mit max 200 Trainingskm in den Beinen   

War allerdings öfter mal joggen, scheint auch was zu bringen..

Gruss 
Mark


----------



## jsweet (28. Juni 2005)

@ andi 2000:

du wiegst also ca 0,5 kg pro cm(97/193)! Ich wiege (86/186) also ca.0,46 kg pro cm Körpergröße! Ich bin die 120er gefahren Runde 1 in 3:01 Runde 2 in 3:21.  Bin letztes Jahr die 60 mitgefahren und habe mit mehr Training als in diesem Jahr nur 3:40 (mit einem platten) geschafft! Letztes Jahr war ich auch noch 3-4kg leichter! Ich glaube nicht das es nur vom Gewicht abhängt! Ich hätte zwar gerne ein paar Kilos weniger (um die 80), aber wenn ich da drunter komme fehlt mir meiner Meinung nach die Subtanz um so ne lange Strecke zu fahren! Wenn du fleißig GA Einheiten machst kommst du nächstes Jahr sicher an die 3:00 ran! 

So nun noch ein kleines Ratespiel: Welcher von den Vieren bin ich??


----------



## andi2000 (28. Juni 2005)

danke für Eure Antworten   

 jsweet :hast du einen Leistungstest(Laktattest)gemacht?
Wie hilfreich ist das denn?

Ciao Andi


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

@Jsweet: Äh keiner, da sieht keiner nach 86kg aus, die wiegen alle weniger   

@Andi2000: naja, am Berg spielt das Gewicht schon eine Rolle. Unser Jungster wiegt 65kg bei ca. 182cm Größe, der ist am Berg ne absolute Macht, klar wir haben auch einen Lizenzfahrer im Team, der wiegt auch um die 85kg bei ca. 187cm Größe, aber der hat vmtl. 45kg davon in den Beinen!    dann geht das auch. Aber in der Regel haben die leichten Fahrer bei Rennen mit kräftigen Steigungen die Nase vorn, in der Ebene siehts dann etwas anders aus. Ich selbst wiege ca. 70kg bei 180cm Größe, das wird im Laufe der Saison vmtl. noch 2-3kg weniger. Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr auch schon knapp 5000km gefahren.
Meine Freundin hat deutlich weniger km gefahren, war aber über Winter viel Joggen, also hat Kumpfermark wohl recht, das bringt auch was - sie hat die 60er in 3:17 geschafft.


----------



## andi2000 (28. Juni 2005)

Was bringt der Leistungstest?Welche steigerungen sind da zu erwarten?
wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Danke für dei Beitrag Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juni 2005)

Hmm, empfohlen werden die Tests 1-2mal im Jahr, so gegen Anfang der Saison, mann sollte schon etwas trainiert sein - und dann 6-8 Wochen später zur Kontrolle der Veränderung.
Der Vorteil ist, es werden die genauen (und sehr individuellen) Pulsbereiche für Dich festgelegt, anhand der Laktatwerte kann der Übergang vom aeroben zum anaeroben Bereich festgestellt werden. Dies wiederum ist Vorraussetzung für eine Trainingsplanung. Woher soll man den wissen, ob man jetzt im Grundlagenbereich fährt (was für lange Strecken extrem wichtig ist), wenn man den Bereich gar nicht kennt?
Also gilt es die ganzen Bereiche GA1, GA2, EB, SB festzulegen, um die Einheiten gezielt trainieren zu können.
Allerdings sollte man das ganze auch nicht überbewerten, zum einen gibts zeitliche Unterschiede (im Laufe der Saison ändert sich der Trainingsstand und somit der Puls mitsamt den Bereichen), zum andern gelten die festgestellten Bereiche nicht uneingeschränkt.
Ich hab den Laktattest auf der Rolle gemacht, die Werte waren verblüffend niedrig, d.h. meine Schwelle lag bei ca. 165 Schlägen, für mich eigentlich viel zu nieder, ich kann im Marathon locker einen 180er Pulsschnitt über 3-4 Stunden fahren, erst wenn es noch länger wird muß ich 5-7 Schläge runter, und bin noch nie versauert. Nach längerem forschen hab ich herrausgefunden, daß diese Methode des Laktattestes (auf der Rolle, eigentlich sehr gängig) nicht für das Fahren am Berg gilt. Es ist komisch fahre ich in der Ebene, passt der Puls sehr gut, ich kann unmöglich längere Zeit (Stunden) über die 165 Schläge gehen, fahre ich am Berg gehts deutlich höher!!! Ich hab schon mal am Berg ca. 1,5 Stunden einen Puls von über 180 konstant gehalten, ohne hinterher einzubrechen...


----------



## jsweet (28. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @Jsweet: Äh keiner, da sieht keiner nach 86kg aus, die wiegen alle weniger
> 
> 
> > Danke für die Lorbeeren!  Leider ist aber einer dabei der soviel wiegt! Vermutlich schwere Knochen
> ...


----------



## vrenchen (29. Juni 2005)

Wurden in Frammesbach eigentlich Dopingkontrollen gemacht???
Nein oder?


----------



## vrenchen (29. Juni 2005)

Bzgl. der Laktattests bzw. Leistungsdiagnostiken...
Das hab ich auch mal 2-3 Jahre mitgemacht aber da ich ja jetzt nicht mehr so im Leistungssport tätig bin, hab ich das auch eher verworfen. Das ist alles viel zu mühsam sich alles aufzuscheiben und ständig auf die Uhr zu gucken ständig neue Trainingspläne zu schreiben...wieviel % EB wieviel GB usw.
Ich finde man weiß mit der Zeit wie man sich verhält, was der Körper durchhält und wie man sich am wohlsten fühlt bzw. man weiß wo seine Grenzen liegen. Und man spürt auch selbst wo ungefähr die aerob-anaerobe Schwelle liegt und wie lange man das Tempo noch halten kann... Das geht meiner Meinung nach auch ohne Pulsuhr wenn man bissel was von Training versteht und ungefähr weiß wie der Körper reagiert. Im Spitzensport ist die Pulsuhr jedoch unerlässlich, alles steht unter strengster Kontrolle, alles muss genau abgestimmt und angepasst werden, da geht es schließlich um jeden Hundertstel ;-)...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2005)

vrenchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden in Frammesbach eigentlich Dopingkontrollen gemacht???
> Nein oder?



soweit ich weiß wurden kontrollen gemacht. im ziel wurden einige starter der em-strecke durchgesagt, die neben den jeweiligen siegern für die doping-kontrolle ausgelost wurden.
betrifft aber sicher nur die lizenz-fahrer ...

auch bei den hobby-fahrern sind bestimmt einige gedopt   (nur so ne vermutung, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist sicher gegeben) muß jeder selber wissen, wie er seinen körper kaputt macht, für mich kommt sowas nicht in frage (mal abgesehen vom powerriegel und nudel doping   )


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. Juni 2005)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dort wieder mitfahren. Habe mir zwar dort letztes Jahr das rechte Sprunggelenk gebrochen, aber die Strecke ist wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen.




Oh, du warst das also...  Hoffe, es geht wieder. Ja, war letztes Jahr wie ich finde eine schöne Veranstaltung, und lange nicht so viel los wie in Frammersbach. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

@jsweet: ich hab auch jahrelang nur nach dem Pulsbereich gefahren, das einzige Problem ist, man weiß die Bereiche eigentlich gar nicht. Ohne Laktattest hat man ja als Pulswert nur den Maximalpuls, von dem man dann alles ableiten kann, aber diesen zu ermitteln ist nicht einfach - irgendwie erreiche ich den immer nur im Rennen, nie im Training   . Aber sooo viel hat sich bei mir durch den Laktattest auch nicht geändert, man hat eben genauere Werte. Naja es zählt für die Bereiche eigentlich nicht der Durchschnittswert, sondern die absoluten Werte, d.h. wenn man z.B. einen GA1 Bereich von 120-140 hatt, sollte man die 140 nicht überschreiten.

@vrenchen: naja so ganz genau mach ich das auch nicht, ich versuche grad im Frühjahr viele lange Einheiten im Grundlangenbereich zu fahren, und gerade die Einheiten im Entwicklungs und Spitzen-Bereich nicht zu übertreiben. Eigenlich neigt man oft dazu zu hart zu trainieren, das bringt dann nämlich gar nichts, deshalb ist es schon ganz gut auf den Puls zu schauen, mit exaktem Trainingsplan, der auf die Minute eingehalten wird habe ich auch nichts am Hut, man will doch Spaß haben    Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich fahre zu viele Trais und zu wenig Straße (naja eigentlich gar keine)


----------



## jsweet (29. Juni 2005)

@ klaus: Ich hatte im Rennen einen max. Puls von 191! Wenn ich meine Lieblingsrunde mit dem RR fahre (von Hammelburg zum Kreuzberg und zurück) komme ich beim letzten Anstieg zum Kreuzberg komme ich auf etwa 205! Das sollte dann das maxium sein! Was auch ganz gut geht ist eine strecke mit moderater, gleichmäßiger steigung zu fahren und dann immer schnell zu werden bis gar nichts mehr geht! Ich werde das alles nochmal neu Aufstellen und versuchen mich dran zu halten!


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Laktattest auf der Rolle gemacht, die Werte waren verblüffend niedrig, d.h. meine Schwelle lag bei ca. 165 Schlägen, für mich eigentlich viel zu nieder, ich kann im Marathon locker einen 180er Pulsschnitt über 3-4 Stunden fahren, erst wenn es noch länger wird muß ich 5-7 Schläge runter, und bin noch nie versauert. Nach längerem forschen hab ich herrausgefunden, daß diese Methode des Laktattestes (auf der Rolle, eigentlich sehr gängig) nicht für das Fahren am Berg gilt. Es ist komisch fahre ich in der Ebene, passt der Puls sehr gut, ich kann unmöglich längere Zeit (Stunden) über die 165 Schläge gehen, fahre ich am Berg gehts deutlich höher!!! Ich hab schon mal am Berg ca. 1,5 Stunden einen Puls von über 180 konstant gehalten, ohne hinterher einzubrechen...



sehr interessanter ansatz...stimmt mit meinen erfahrungen voll überein

mein phänomen im rennen(z.b.frammersbach) ist zusätzlich folgendes: die ersten 2 stunden fahr ich 180puls mit 250-300watt,die 3.stunde mit knapp über 170puls und etwas weniger watt (jeweils am berg !)

dann nach ca 3-3,5 stunden und so 65-70km kommt mein einbruch : puls nur noch max 160 und wattzahl deutlich runter

dann ab 4stunden bis 6 stunden : anstieg puls wieder auf knapp über 170puls mit fast gleichen wattzahlen wie in der 3.stunde...

ich frag mich jetzt 2 sachen :

1. wie vermeide ich den abfall nach der 3.stunde (langsamer losfahren will+kann ich nicht...)

2. wo holt sich der körper die energie ab der 4.stunde her (fettreserven/kopf/darm oder hab ich den kohlehydratspeicher dann mit meinen gels etc. wieder gefüllt ?)

wenn jemand was dazu weiß ??? versteh einer seinen körper !

ps: bin 45 jahre alt fahre seit 1996 mtb ,mein max. puls ist 195, frammersbach war 6stunden fahrzeit mit durchschnittspuls 163 und max 192 ...)

der joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juni 2005)

vrenchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden in Frammesbach eigentlich Dopingkontrollen gemacht???
> Nein oder?




wurden gemacht hat mir benni jörges, sieger 60km erzählt

da willigst du ein wenn du eine lizenz beantragst...

auch mit ein grund für manche, hobbyfahrer zu bleiben...

mehr will ich mal nicht andeuten

und zu deinem spruch, (den ich übrigens gut finde) noch ein zusatz : die am schwierigsten zu überwindenden hürden(bzw.steine auf dem weg) sind die die nur in deinem kopf existieren...

joe


----------



## vrenchen (29. Juni 2005)

@bikehumanumest
das mit den Steinen ist immer Erfahrungssache..ich denke das bei mir diese "Steine" nicht Kopfsache waren oder nur ganz wenig...z.B. wenn Verletzungen im Spiel sind...ich hatte mir das Kreuzband gerissen, 7 Wochen Krücken, nach der dritten Woche hab ich aber schon wieder auf m rad gesessen, Ehrgeiz und Wille waren unhaltbar...ich konnte keinen Metter laufen aber auf der Rolle gings gut voran ;-) .... und wenn dir Leute ständig was unterschieben was du nicht getan hast, keiner glaubt dir, du kannst keinen mehr überzeugen...was willst du da machen?! Man sucht sich eben einen anderen Weg... Aber jeder geht diesen Weg anders, das ist eben auch Schicksal und hat alles irgendwie seine Vor- und Nachteile...man muss das halt akzeptieren und das Beste draus machen.


Ich möchte mich auch ganz deutlich als Gegnerin des Dopings aussprechen aber ich denke zu wissen was im Hobbysport so abgeht aber allein die Vorstellungen widern mich total an...man kommt mittlerweile total easy an Dopingmittel ran...mal schnell bissel EPO im Internet bestellen...tzz....ich bin mal für spontane Dopingkontrollen bei Hobbyrennen, nur so zur Aufklärung und um zusehen wie es in der Realität so aussieht (gerade da wo es Geldpreise gibt)...das Problem ist nur wer bezahlt das...keiner! Also wird es auch keine Kontrollen geben. Und die Hobbysportler, die überführt werden tragen sicherlich nicht sonderliche Konsequenzen davon, sperren kann man sie wohl schlecht...ich denke das einige Sportler diese Chancen sehen, auf diese Art und Weise Geld und "Ruhm" zu erlangen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

@jsweet: naja wie immer ist so einiges individuell!!! Ich komm im Training einfach nicht auf die höchsten Werte, bin vmtl. zu faul   . Aber mein Maxpuls dürfte bei 205 liegen. Diesen Wert hab ich am Sonntag natürlich nie erreicht, aber ich wollte auch sicher gehen, daß nichts anbrennt, so eine lange Distanz bin ich im Rennen noch nie gefahren, gerade die 1. Runde hab ich quasi den Drehzahlbegrenzer auf 180 eingestellt. In der 2. Runde hatte ich dann mal einen Maxpuls von 191, aber die Woche davor hab ich in Kirchzarten auch mal einen 198er Puls gefahren, da waren es aber auch nur 3,5h und keine 5,5h! Auch der Pulsschnitt war da um fast 10 Schläge höher.

@bikehumanumest: hmm, das ist komisch, solche Phasen kenne ich nicht, ich hab eher Startschwierigkeiten, die erste halbe Stunde ist die schwerste. Einbrüche hab ich nur, wenn ich am Anfang übertreibe, dann kann es sein, daß ich ne halbe Stunde stark zurücknehmen muß. Ansonsten kann ich die Leistung über die komplette Zeit halten und auch zum Schluß noch den gleichen Puls fahren wie zu Anfang. Möglich wäre, das Dein Training oder eben die meisten Rennen irgendwie so 3h dauern, dann würde sich Dein Körper darauf einstellen und entsprechend danach etwas abfallen, warum es dann später wieder läuft ist komisch. Aber der Körper gewöhnt sich unheimlich schnell an ständige Belastungen, hat aber dann bei Wechseln Probleme. Ich wechsle deshalb auch die Belastungen und die Trainingszeiten ab, d.h. am Wochenende werden dann auch schon mal richtig lange Einheiten gefahren (5-7h) um eben diese Dauer auch gewöhnt zu sein.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

@vrenchen: im Hobbybereich Doping??? Für was denn, Kohle gibts doch da so gut wie gar keine, also bleibt nur der Ruhm, gut wenn sich jemand dafür die Gesundheit ruiniert - selber Schuld, Neid kommt da bei mir keiner auf, nur Mitleid!
Naja Koffein ist ja runter von der Doping-Liste, somit kann ich ungeniert meinen Espresso und Cappucino trinken, alles andere kenn ich nicht und brauch ich nicht


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> mein phänomen im rennen(z.b.frammersbach) ist zusätzlich folgendes: die ersten 2 stunden fahr ich 180puls mit 250-300watt,die 3.stunde mit knapp über 170puls und etwas weniger watt (jeweils am berg !)
> 
> dann nach ca 3-3,5 stunden und so 65-70km kommt mein einbruch : puls nur noch max 160 und wattzahl deutlich runter
> 
> dann ab 4stunden bis 6 stunden : anstieg puls wieder auf knapp über 170puls mit fast gleichen wattzahlen wie in der 3.stunde...


Die Erfahrung habe ich nun auch schon regelmäßig gemacht, allerdings nur jene, daß ich nach bestimmten Zeitspannen eben nur noch meinen Körper mit geringerem Puls belasten kann. Das ist für mich klar ein Signal, daß ich noch nicht fit genug bin, diese Belastung über Stunden zu gehen...sprich fehlende Grundlage und .....was noch alles.

Das ich dann wieder höher belasten kann, diese Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich hab bisher auch nur Halbmaras gefahren. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal die langen Distanzen gehen wenn man dann wieder "frischer" wird 


			
				klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Koffein ist ja runter von der Doping-Liste, somit kann ich ungeniert meinen Espresso und Cappucino trinken, alles andere kenn ich nicht und brauch ich nicht


Trinken ist reine Stoffeverschwendung....Ich empfehle vor dem Rennen 5 Esslöffel reines Lavazzapulver


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @vrenchen: im Hobbybereich Doping??? Für was denn, Kohle gibts doch da so gut wie gar keine, also bleibt nur der Ruhm, gut wenn sich jemand dafür die Gesundheit ruiniert - selber Schuld, Neid kommt da bei mir keiner auf, nur Mitleid!
> Naja Koffein ist ja runter von der Doping-Liste, somit kann ich ungeniert meinen Espresso und Cappucino trinken, alles andere kenn ich nicht und brauch ich nicht


Du würdest dich glaube ich wundern, zu was der falsche Ehrgeiz einige treibt. Ich kapiers auch nicht, aber solche Kranken gibt es definitiv. Mein Bruder war am Sonntag auf Wanderschaft um Frammersbach und hat definitiv Leute gesehen, die die Strecke 'seitwärts' durch die Absperrung verlassen haben. Bei den grossen Stadtlaufmarathons hab ich selbst auch schon Leute gesehen, die sich mit Autos Teile der Strecke haben fahren lassen. Mag sich jeder selbst ein Urteil über solche armen Menschen machen.

Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## jsweet (29. Juni 2005)

ich habe letztes Jahr auch ein paar am Berg überholt, die mich aber bergab nicht überholt haben!

mir geht es ähnlich wie bikehumanumes ich hatte vor der 1ten Verpflegung der zweiten Runde nen ganz schönen Durchhänger! Lag wohl auch an dem Stück das zurück auf die Strecke führte! Nach einiger Zeit ging es dann wieder und ich konnte mich an ein Hinterrad hängen! Da kann man dann wieder Motivation sammeln! Ich muss auf jeden fall längere Einheiten fahren um nächstes Jahr die 6er Marke zu knacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich dann wieder höher belasten kann, diese Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich hab bisher auch nur Halbmaras gefahren. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal die langen Distanzen gehen wenn man dann wieder "frischer" wird


Mach mal, diese Erfahrung hab ich teilweise auch schon gemacht. Meist teile ich mir die Maras so ein, dass ich bis zum letzten Anstieg eher auf Durchkommen fahre und dann sehe, was noch geht. Wenns gut geht, kommt dann nochmal 'die 2. Luft' und dann kannst nochmal richtig Druck machen - ist echt ein gutes Feeling.
ciao, matthas


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

@Google: äh ich hab nur Bohnen, und noch dazu Segafredo - geht das auch, kann sie ja kauen      

@M.A.T.: jo, Abkürzer hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber die ruinieren sich wenigstens nicht die Gesundheit, nur den Ruf - trotzdem arme Menschen, wo bleibt da das Selbstgefühl??? Ich empfinde doch kein Stolz, wenn ich die Strecke gar nicht gefahren bin!!!! Ich habe am meisten Respekt, vor den Leuten, die sich über so eine Stecke wie am Sonntag in 7-8h durchquälen, da gehört doch richtig es Durchhaltevermögen dazu. Die gut trainierten haben es doch viel leichter!


----------



## rotwildmarcy (29. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: äh ich hab nur Bohnen, und noch dazu Segafredo - geht das auch, kann sie ja kauen
> 
> @M.A.T.: jo, Abkürzer hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber die ruinieren sich wenigstens nicht die Gesundheit, nur den Ruf - trotzdem arme Menschen, wo bleibt da das Selbstgefühl??? Ich empfinde doch kein Stolz, wenn ich die Strecke gar nicht gefahren bin!!!! Ich habe am meisten Respekt, vor den Leuten, die sich über so eine Stecke wie am Sonntag in 7-8h durchquälen, da gehört doch richtig es Durchhaltevermögen dazu. Die gut trainierten haben es doch viel leichter!



Ich hab vor allem Respekt vor einem der Sonntag dabei war :

Der war mit einem Arm am Start ! (ich bin froh mit zwei Armen die Downhills geschafft zu haben und der fährt mit einem Arm darunter.)

Und Grabig hoch war er neben ein Kumpel von mir : Im Wiegetritt ! Der meinte er hält mit der  Rückenmuskulatur dagegen um im Wiegetritt fahren zu können.


Mega Respekt


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

Ja, da hast Du recht!!!
Hab auch mal einen gesehen, der mit einem Arm gefahren, ist. Das ist der pure Wahnsinn, unsereins hat ja schon Probleme, wenn er nach der Flasche greift (ich mein jetzt die Trinkflasche am Bike). Der hatte damals ne umgebaute HS33, so daß er mit einem Bremshebel beide Bremsen bedienen konnte. Wirklich toll, wie jamand mit so einer Behinderung sich druchkämpft und zeigt was noch möglich ist!


----------



## zockbock (29. Juni 2005)

Guden Tach auch!
Was soll ich da noch sagen wenn ich so die Spitzenleistungen von euch seh',
wird mir richtig schlecht meinen aufrichtigen Respekt!
Bei mir war's eher so: Am Anfang hatte ich kein Glück und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu!
Als der Bike-Marathon morgens um 8.30 Uhr(d.h. 5.30 Uhr aufstehen) begann und ich in der relativ weit vorn im Hauptfeld in den ersten Anstieg fuhr, lief alles noch wie am Schnürchen... noch!
Doch dann bei Kilometer 8 hatte ich eine Reifenpanne, alles halb so schlimm 
dachte ich, bis ich meinen Ersatzschlauch mit dem falschen Ventil rauszog.
Hurra dachte ich und kein Flickzeug dabei(typischerAnfängerfehler!! ) - also was tun? Keiner hielt an, keiner half als ich das komplette Feld von 1303 Teilnehmern vorbeifahren sah, bis dann doch noch ein nicht gemeldeter Fahrer mir mit einem Flicken aushilf - jetzt aber schnell - Reifen geflickt - dabei Finger in der Scheibenbremse eingeklemmt (und wieder ein typischer Anfängerfehler - Hektik gemacht!!  ) - Schnittwunde - egal - 30 Min. verloren - trotzdem - WEITER!
Mittlerweile kamen aber schon seit 5-10 Min. das Feld der 33 Km Fahrer 
vorbei, also mußte ich erst die überholen, wurde noch gleichzeitig überholt, um wieder zu meiner Gruppe aufschließen zu können unterwegs besorgte ich mir einen passenden Schlauch.
Der erste Downhill - keine Ahnung wie ich da heil runtergekommen bin, auf 
jeden Fall sauschnell!
Ständig ein Puls zwischen 164 und 176, einen nach dem anderen holte ich ein 
bis Kilometer 40 - Krämpfe - erst die Waden, den zog es sich hoch in den 
Oberschenkel - schmerzen - egal - WEITER!
Bei Kilometer 46 erneute Reifenpanne, diesmal vorn, doch jetzt hatte ich ja 
einen neuen Schlauch, aber keine CO2 Kartusche mehr - also wieder 10 Min. 
verloren - egal - WEITER!
Doch dann kam der Grabig am Anfang schnell - dann nur kämpfen Meter um Meter bis die 500 und paar gequetschte erreicht sind endlich oben, der letzte Downhill, brutal ich spürte meine Arme kaum noch, meine Finger krampften sich zusammen! - Doch geschafft - Zielsprint - noch einmal die letzten Kräfte 
mobilisieren und ab ins Ziel!
Endlich da, völlig erschöpft, aber trotzdem hat's Spass gemacht!
Mit einer effektiven Fahrzeit von 3.21h (laut Tacho und ohne Pannen) und einer reellen 
Zeit von 3.59.17h und der Platzierung 960 Gesamt und 568 in meiner Klasse, ich glaub das ist das für meinen ersten Marathon ein recht gutes Ergebnis und mit einer Zeit von 3.21 wäre ich zwischen 430 und 440, was sich glaub ich, schon sehen lassen kann und wer weiß wo ich wäre, wenn ich weiter mit dem Hauptfeld, fahren hätte können! - Nächtes Jahr wird's besser!
Grüße und Hut ab besonders vor dem Mann, der mit nur einem Arm kurz nach mir ins Ziel kam, ich glaub das war das krasseste was ich je gesehen hab!
zockbock


----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @M.A.T.: Ich habe am meisten Respekt, vor den Leuten, die sich über so eine Stecke wie am Sonntag in 7-8h durchquälen, da gehört doch richtig es Durchhaltevermögen dazu. Die gut trainierten haben es doch viel leichter!



Hi, ich bin so einer. Fahrzeit 8:02:38 , da tut einem der Hintern dann doch mehr weh als die Beine. Ich bin vorher bei einem Marathon nie eine Langdistanz gefahren und habe das ganze locker wie eine CTF angehen lassen. Ziel war das ankommen und am besten noch vor der Siegerehrung der EM. Hat ja bis auf 2 min. hingehauen.    
Im Nachhinein kann ich sagen das es bestimmt auch schneller gegangen wäre, aber was solls, hauptsache geschafft und Spass gehabt. Und den hatte ich auf alle Fälle.
Meinen vollen Respekt gilt den Handicapfahrern. Wow !!!!! was diese Leute leisten.      

Grüße an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

Also wie schon gesagt - Mein Respekt    Und Ankommen ist einfach wichtiger als die Zeit, das kommt dann später (falls man öfter fährt - aber das machen ja dann doch die meisten) von alleine!!!
Ich hab die letzten Jahre eigentlich meist die Mittelstrecke gefahren, oder 80-90km Distanzen, vor so langen hat ich immer Schiß, bin also feiger, als die die sich gleich an so was langes trauen...


----------



## Toni172 (29. Juni 2005)

Ich bin vorher ja auch immer nur die 1/2 oder 2/3 Distanz gefahren. Bei diesen Starterfeldern war ich immer so in der guten Mitte platziert. Also bei 1000 finishern so um die 480 bis 550 Platzierung. Das ich hier in Frammersbach mit gut 8 Std. nur 10. letzter werde hätte ich aber nicht gedacht. Trotzdem bin ich nicht enttäuscht. Das Fahrerfeld ist doch um einiges höherwertiger als bei einem "normalen" MArathon. Da kommen bei der Langstrecke auch noch Leute mit über 10 Std. ins Ziel. Nächstes Jahr dann die 60km und dann mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Juni 2005)

Ach ja. Es haben sich wieder Dramen abgespielt.
Habe bei der 2. Verpflegungsstation so einen armen Kerl gesehen, dem anscheinend die Sattelstütze weggebrochen oder verbogen war. demhaben sie am Techstand bei der Verpflegungsstation versucht das Ding wieder reinzubekommen, ging aber anscheinend nicht, den er ist dann im Wiegetritt weitergefahren. Ob er bis zum Ziel gekommen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2005)

Naja, gibts alles, erst am Gardaseemarathon hab ich wieder einen ohne Sattel ins Ziel fahren sehen. Und ein Kumpel kam auch mal so an, hat den Sattel unterwegs verloren und ist die letzen 20km im Wiegetritt gefahren   ;sein Kommentar war bergauf ist das ja OK, aber bergab und in der Eben ists *******, zu langsam; kein Wort über den verlorenen Speedneedle - ich hätt angehalten und das Teil gesucht, soviel steht fest!!!


----------



## kastel67 (30. Juni 2005)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja. Es haben sich wieder Dramen abgespielt.
> Habe bei der 2. Verpflegungsstation so einen armen Kerl gesehen, dem anscheinend die Sattelstütze weggebrochen oder verbogen war. demhaben sie am Techstand bei der Verpflegungsstation versucht das Ding wieder reinzubekommen, ging aber anscheinend nicht, den er ist dann im Wiegetritt weitergefahren. Ob er bis zum Ziel gekommen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Moin,

wenn das der war den ich so 3 km vorm Ziel überholt habe dann ist der mit einer Zeit von ca 3:24 ins Ziel gekommen. Sah schon doof aus wie der mit dem Sattel ganz unten uphill ge(h)fahren ist. Aber Respekt!!

Gruß k67


----------



## rothrunner (30. Juni 2005)

Durch eine Autopanne mußte ich leider auch von ganz hinten starten  

Aber mehr als 700 Biker zu überholen hat schon was und ist sehr motivierend!
Allerdings ging es leider nicht immer konfliktfrei ab!

Im nächsten Jahr bin ich dann hoffentlich früher dran.......


----------



## zockbock (30. Juni 2005)

Net schlecht!!
Was hast du für 'ne Zeit gehabt?


----------



## Flo G. (30. Juni 2005)

> Ach ja. Es haben sich wieder Dramen abgespielt.



Der Kerl mit der Sattelstütze war am nächsten Tag mit Bild in der Zeitung.
Dort stand, bei km 20 ist ihm die Stütze gebrochen, er hat aber gefinished!

Da sag ich wirklich mal größten Respekt    40 km ohne Sattelstütze zu fahren kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen...


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

andi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Meine Zeit 3:23 .Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung
> War meine erste Fahrt in Frammersbach.
> ...



Hi,
darauf wollte ich nochmal zurueckkommen.
Natuerlich geht es mit weniger Gewicht besser, aber alles ist das Gewicht auch nicht. Ich komme an die 3 h ran und hab auch ca. 94 kg im Moment. Als ich das erste mal in Frammersbach fuher vor 4 Jahren hatte ich noch 105 kg und bin 4 h gefahren.
Letztes Jahr bin ich das erste mal einen 120er gefahren und was ich da gemerkt habe ist, dass sich der Trainingsaufwand potenziert!
Viel, viel GA1. Ich hab mir sogar ein RR gekauft.
Wieviele Km man gefahren ist, sagt nicht sonderlich viel aus. Man muss einfach efizient trainieren um besser zu werden. Und neben dem Beruf und Familie ist die Zeit eben limitiert.

Spessarter hat auch ueber 90 kg und faehrt die 60er unter 3h und dieses Jahr das erste mal auf der 120er mit 6:28.

Und ich bin nur einen guten Meter80 gross!   

Man koennte ja die Zeiten mit einem Gewichtskoifizienten multiplizieren. Dann stuenden da andere auf dem Treppchen!   
Ich waere dafuer die Altersklassen gegen Gewichtsklassen zu tauschen!   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kerl mit der Sattelstütze war am nächsten Tag mit Bild in der Zeitung.
> Dort stand, bei km 20 ist ihm die Stütze gebrochen, er hat aber gefinished!
> 
> Da sag ich wirklich mal größten Respekt    40 km ohne Sattelstütze zu fahren kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen...




....ohne Sattel ging ja vielleicht noch!      


So - und wer noch nicht genug hat vom Biken im Spessart, der faerht erstmal den Keiler-Bike. Mehr Trails und etwas weniger Hoehenmeter als Frammersbach. Hier ist der Fred dazu.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## rothrunner (30. Juni 2005)

@Zockbock, meine Zeit war 03:30,34 mit meinem 15 Kg Bike und Kettenriß 2 Kilometer vor dem Ziel. Die Startschwierigkeiten hatte ich ja schon angesprochen! 

Ich weiß viele Entschuldigungen.....  

Wenn ich gesund bleibe greife ich 2006 wieder an, dann geht es hoffentlich in Richtung 3h! Aber das Wichtigste ist, gesund wieder nach Hause zu kommen!!

Unser Bester im Team hat sich übrigens von 3:15 2004 auf 2:53 verbessert!
Alle Achtung!


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2005)

@rothrunner: Na dann fahr mal den Marathon in Kirchzarten, da kannste locker doppelt so viele überholen, da must Du nämlich beim erstenmal aus einem der letzten Blöcke raus, und die Teilnehmerzahlen sind immens. Dieses Jahr insgesamt 4200 davon sicher weit über 2000 auf der Marathon Strecke!

@eDw: ey lass den Scheiß, was kann ich dafür, daß ich so leicht bin??? Ich esse soviel wie mit Gewalt reingeht, mehr kann ich doch nicht tun!!!     
Naja, es macht schon was aus, klar man kann das Gewicht durch training etc. ausgleichen, die Frage ist nur, was wäre für eine Zeit drin bei gleichem Trainingsstand, gleicher Muskulatur und 10kg weniger??? Die andere Frage ist, ist es das wert??? Schließlich ist es ein Hobby und da sollte man auch Spaß haben und sich nicht nur quälen. Aber rein rechnerisch, wäre da sicher einiges drin...


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

Die Ausdauersportabteilung des TuS Frammersbach hat sich beim Radsportweltverband UCI um die Austragung der Weltmeisterschaft 2006 im Mountainbike-Marathon beworben. Das bestätigte gestern Organisationschef Alfred Moritz am Rande des neunten Spessart-Bike-Marathons. »Frammersbach hat die Europameisterschaft verkraftet und wird auch eine Weltmeisterschaft verkraften«, meinte Moritz. Seinen Angaben nach werden die Welttitelkämpfe für das nächste Jahr im Herbst vergeben. »Ich hoffe, dass wir die WM zu unserem zehnten Geburtstag bekommen», so der 58-Jährige.

---> Na dann! Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen. Wenn es schon nicht mit dem Europameister bei mir funktionierte, dann vielleicht mit dem Weltmeister!


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

ich denke nicht das frammersbach ne reelle chance hat, und schon gar nicht nächstes jahr

die strecke müsste radikal geändert werden und deutl. technischer werden, ausserdem sind für ne WM zu wenig höhenmeter drin...cool wärs schon, aber ich rechne nicht damit


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht das frammersbach ne reelle chance hat, und schon gar nicht nächstes jahr
> 
> die strecke müsste radikal geändert werden und deutl. technischer werden, ausserdem sind für ne WM zu wenig höhenmeter drin...cool wärs schon, aber ich rechne nicht damit




MMMMHHH?  Mit dem Technischer geb ich Dir recth, mit den HM nicht. Welche Marathons kennst Du, die auf 120 km mehr Hm haben? 3200 auf 120km ist schon ein guter Wert.


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

gugg dir ma die alten wm-strecken an....selbst die hobbyWM kommt auf mehr höhenmeter bei grad ma 80km streckenlänge


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2005)

Naja egal, ich fang schonmal an zu trainieren, die 113 Plätze die mir bei der EM gefehlt haben schaff ich schon bis nächstes Jahr       

Ne mal im Ernst toll wäre das, und wenn es in Deutschland jemand organisatorisch gebacken bekommt, dann Frammersbach!!! Ob die Höhenmeter oder das technische wirklich so entscheidend für die Vergabe ist, weiß ich nicht, das organisatorische wird sicher eine sehr große Rolle spielen. Was nützt die beste Strecke, wenn der Ort/Organisator das nicht hinbekommt? Außerdem ist es meist so, daß bei hohen Teilnehmerzahlen die Strecke absichtlich nicht zu technisch gemacht wir, wo sollen die den sonst alle hin. Wenn ich mir z.B. mal die Strecke in Neustadt vorstelle, da können unmöglich tausende von Leuten durch, einfach nicht machbar!

Übrigends Bad Wildbad hat dieses Jahr (falls die Angaben stimmen) ca. 3474 Höhenmetern  auf 98,6 km. Wenn die Strecke auch noch technischer wird als Frammersbach (was ich fast annehme) wird das richtig hart!!!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Juni 2005)

> Hugo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

also als Trailverwöhnter Biker, (Wohne in der Pfalz) fande ich die Strecke etwas Mau, zuviel Autobahn=Forstwege, Fahre auch den Wasgau-Marathon in Lemberg/Pfalz in Langdistanz, dort ist der Anteil der Single-Trails deutlich höher, ich bin jetzt den Frammersbacher seit 2000 gefahren, ich finde es hat ein bißchen nachgelassen, damit meine ich das ganze Programm, aber immer noch besser als viele andere. Trotzdem  an die Orgas des Marathons
   

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja egal, ich fang schonmal an zu trainieren, die 113 Plätze die mir bei der EM gefehlt haben schaff ich schon bis nächstes Jahr
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst toll wäre das, und wenn es in Deutschland jemand organisatorisch gebacken bekommt, dann Frammersbach!!! Ob die Höhenmeter oder das technische wirklich so entscheidend für die Vergabe ist, weiß ich nicht, das organisatorische wird sicher eine sehr große Rolle spielen. Was nützt die beste Strecke, wenn der Ort/Organisator das nicht hinbekommt? Außerdem ist es meist so, daß bei hohen Teilnehmerzahlen die Strecke absichtlich nicht zu technisch gemacht wir, wo sollen die den sonst alle hin. Wenn ich mir z.B. mal die Strecke in Neustadt vorstelle, da können unmöglich tausende von Leuten durch, einfach nicht machbar!
> 
> Übrigends Bad Wildbad hat dieses Jahr (falls die Angaben stimmen) ca. 3474 Höhenmetern  auf 98,6 km. Wenn die Strecke auch noch technischer wird als Frammersbach (was ich fast annehme) wird das richtig hart!!!




das is noch n wichtiger punkt...bei ner WM will man nicht viel "hobbybiker" im selben feld haben  
die behindern näml. das "echte" rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (30. Juni 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> @Zockbock, meine Zeit war 03:30,34 mit meinem 15 Kg Bike und Kettenriß 2 Kilometer vor dem Ziel. Die Startschwierigkeiten hatte ich ja schon angesprochen!
> 
> Ich weiß viele Entschuldigungen.....
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich auch um über 30 minuten verbessert, aber das zählt nicht richtig, denn das gesamte Feld hat sich z.B. im Vergleich zu 2003 deutlich verbessert. Wahrscheinlich das Wetter ?


----------



## spessarter (30. Juni 2005)

> das is noch n wichtiger punkt...bei ner WM will man nicht viel "hobbybiker" im selben feld haben



mach die Sache nicht madig, das klappt schon mit der WM! Fahr Du lieber erst mal bei einer Europameisterschaft mit


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juni 2005)

@Hugo: ja aber ich hab doch gar keinen behindert!   Ich will auch auf die WM, so als EM 113ter darf ich sicher mitmachen oder????        

@spessarter: genau!!!     

Und wenn man das zeitlich sauber abstimmt dürften Behinderungen kaum vorhanden sein...


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> mach die Sache nicht madig, das klappt schon mit der WM! Fahr Du lieber erst mal bei einer Europameisterschaft mit



bin nicht schnell genug für sowas


----------



## eDw (1. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> bin nicht schnell genug für sowas



....Das sind mir die Richtigen, fliegen ueber den ganzen Winter nach Suedafrika in s Traininglager und schrubben 1000de von KM GA1, Trainieren mit T-Boy im 32er Schnitt auf 150km Strecken, fahren in Frammeresbach auf der 60er Runde 2:42 und trauen sich dann nicht auf die grosse!


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juli 2005)

Aha so einer ist Hugo, die Sorte kenn ich auch!!!


----------



## Hugo (1. Juli 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Das sind mir die Richtigen, fliegen ueber den ganzen Winter nach Suedafrika in s Traininglager und schrubben 1000de von KM GA1, Trainieren mit T-Boy im 32er Schnitt auf 150km Strecken, fahren in Frammeresbach auf der 60er Runde 2:42 und trauen sich dann nicht auf die grosse!



stimmt doch ga net...hab doch nur 2:40:50 gebraucht  

@edw
hab im hanau thread grad vorgeschlagen, dass man an einem der nächsten wochenenden evtl. mal den eselsweg angehn könnte...wie siehts da bei dir aus?


----------



## jsweet (3. Juli 2005)

hier gibt´s noch ein paar Foto´s:

http://diewildenreiter.de/frammersbach05/#


----------



## kupfermark (3. Juli 2005)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand die DVD zum Rennen bestellt? Lohnt sich die??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (3. Juli 2005)

Ich fand Frammersach genial !! Gerde weil ich vor HUGO ins ziel gekommen bin    . Am Grabig musste ich vorbei ziehen . In seinem Profilbild bin ich noch hinter ihm aber jetzt hat er mich voll verdunkelt    .


----------



## Hugo (3. Juli 2005)

von wegen am grabig biste vorbei gezogen....da hab ich dich schön stehn lassen.
danach hab ich dann n gang raus genommen und da biste dann an mir vorbei...mit meinem segen   
haste gesehn...wir sind n platz aufgerückt...scheinbar wurd noch jemand disqualifiziert


----------



## drivingghost (3. Juli 2005)

Platz 100


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2005)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich mal jemand die DVD zum Rennen bestellt? Lohnt sich die??




Hab ich gestern bekommen! Lohnt sich! Eine Dreiviertelstunde lang Filmmaterial in guter Schnitt- und Bildqualität von vielen Stellen der Strecke mit Bildern nicht nur von den Spitzenfahrern, sondern auch vom grossen Feld und sogar der hinteren Fahrern. Dazu noch eine Extrazusammenstellung von Pannen, Verfahrern und Stürzen.


----------

